# Turn-Offs in a Potential Partner



## mezzoforte

What turns you off? Not necessarily deal-breakers, but things that you'd prefer for your potential partner not to have. (Other than STDs :b)

For me: -arrogance
-lacks ambition
-takes drugs
-sports fanatic
-is very muscular
-close-minded
-homophobic


----------



## gof22

Rudeness in how someone treats me or treats someone else, like a waiter or waitress. Arrogance, someone that isn't open-minded, super skinny, isn't very emotional or sensitive, curly hair, Has racist views. Hates video games, reading, and/or anime. Those are all my turn offs.


----------



## tayzipporah

-smokes weed
-bad grammar
-no car, no job, no goals in life


----------



## AussiePea

Lack of ambition
Party animal
Bad manners
Highly religious 

About it really, and I find you never really "choose" who you crush on, it just kind of happens and then you deal with whatever traits they possess as to whether or not they are going to be compatible.


----------



## pineapplebun

Personality traits:
- lack of empathy/compassion
- selfishness, arrogance
- dishonest and unfaithful 
- closed minded and overly sensitive
- passive-aggressive/indirect 
- lacks ambition and ability to save money 
- Edit: must be able to carry conversation (thanks davey xD)
Physically: 
- poor hygiene 
- obese or too skinny
Things he does:
- drugs (excludes weed) 
- excessive gambling or drinking or partying


----------



## Ape in space

Someone who gets easily offended and self-righteous
Being too crude or aggressive


----------



## Daveyboy

Ok I'm looking good so far..Ladies 

Oh by the way do I have to talk?


----------



## Fruitcake

- wants a long-term relationship.
- has an ex who is the total opposite of me.
- super sociable.
- intimidatingly good-looking.
- doesn't enjoy exchanging cute animal gifs and videos.


----------



## komorikun

religious
conservative
arrogant
bad temper
impatient
aggressive
stingy
big on privacy
type-A
workaholics
teetotalers
morning people
clean freaks

chubby cheeks


I don't dislike them but it wouldn't work out with creative types (artists, writers, actors, etc.) cause I'd end up offending them. Wouldn't work with high verbal types who enjoy arguing either (lawyers, salesmen).


----------



## WineKitty

A Republican
Poor Grammar and Spelling
Shorter than me (I know that is superficial of me but we all have our preferences)
No sense of humor
Overly social
Doesn't drink
Not open to doing new things or traveling


----------



## TobeyJuarez

mezzoforte said:


> What turns you off? Not necessarily deal-breakers, but things that you'd prefer for your potential partner not to have. (Other than STDs :b)
> 
> For me: -arrogance
> -lacks ambition
> -takes drugs
> -sports fanatic
> -is very muscular
> -close-minded
> -homophobic


why is it bad if hes muscular?

for me:
-someone who is mean/ manipulative (this is the biggest one)
-someone who is selfish
-no common interest
-close minded
-someone who doesnt show an affection or pretends that they dont care even if they do

Physically:
- obese or too skinny
-doesnt take care of themselves (like hygene stuff)


----------



## mezzoforte

illmatic1 said:


> why is it bad if hes muscular?
> 
> for me:
> -someone who is mean/ manipulative (this is the biggest one)
> -someone who is selfish
> -no common interest
> -close minded
> -someone who doesnt show an affection or pretends that they dont care even if they do


It's just not what I'm attracted to, sexually. Yes, I'm a weird girl. :b


----------



## little toaster

rude
fake
cheats
lies
arrogant
doesn't accept responsibility
poor
too dependent
no job
no car
smokes
drinks more than I do
can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
tests me just to see what I would do
accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
can't get along with my friends
can't get along with my family
can't get along with people who work with me
takes forever to reply
makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
makes up excuses for declining an invitation
practical jokes
overuse of "just kidding"
sarcasm
too sensitive
too judgmental
too needy
never admits that she did something wrong
can't take care of herself
can't protect herself
doesn't take her job seriously
makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
criminal record
runs into trouble with the law
does illegal drugs
bad driver
blackmail
framing me for something I didn't do
refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
gold digger
can't pay attention
makes no effort to care about something I say/do
makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
doesn't care about first impressions
cares too much about first impressions
believes all kinds of crazy rumors
spreads rumors about me
spreads rumors about people
doesn't respect my privacy
doesn't respect the privacy of other people
afraid of getting too personal or too close
wants to get too close too quickly
lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
makes fun of random people for being different
does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
doesn't know how to use a computer
doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
has problems with her family
has a lot of drama in her life
still spends time with her exes
has a child
has been engaged/married in the past
has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
has a dog as her pet
works out too much
plays sports too much
plays basketball on a team at school
expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
starts fights
stays up way too late
doesn't wake up on time
doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
gets mad too easily
gets frustrated too easily
mentally unstable
impatient
gets tired too quickly
lazy
crazy
too religious


----------



## komorikun

^^  Jesus christ, good luck with that one!! :lol


----------



## AussiePea

1 in a million girl right there!


----------



## Elad

- poor hygiene
- sense of entitlement
- unwilling to try new things
- unfit


----------



## LorenLuke

*Mean
*Negative
*Impulsive
*Intolerant
*Vengeful
*Spiteful
*Unintelligent
*Humourless


----------



## northstar1991

-controlling
-sexist
-homophobic
-conservative
-humorless
-negative
-sense of entitlement
-close minded
-rude
-mentally unstable
-lazy
-aggressive
-doesn't take care of himself
-poor hygiene
-takes drugs
-smokes
-drinks too much
-party animal


----------



## pineapplebun

After reading some responses, some other turn off are:
- controlling, aggressive, private and oh, playing the field (this last one, you'll get the boot for xD).


----------



## essixo

Conservative,
Religious,
Don't maintain physical appearance,
Don't lift lol


----------



## diamondheart89

little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

:haha


----------



## thephantommenace

oh goodie, this is one of those threads where we talk about how much we hate other people. 

just to let you know, right off the bat, i am the worst human being ever. i am the pure embodiment of disgusting and no one would ever love me. 

i don't have any turn-offs because everyone is superior to me.

i want people to dance in the streets when i'm dead like they did with osama bin laden but i'm not cool enough to be osama bin laden.


----------



## little toaster

I know I listed things that seem like it would lead to unrealistic expectations, but does that mean most people just put up with their potential partner and lie to themselves and pretend to be happy?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

<----


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy said:


> Ok I'm looking good so far..Ladies
> 
> Oh by the way do I have to talk?


I think Im still going strong....gettin ready for datenight ladies..haha


----------



## AussiePea

little toaster said:


> I know I listed things that seem like it would lead to unrealistic expectations, but does that mean most people just put up with their potential partner and lie to themselves and pretend to be happy?


I think you will find most people are more open minded when it comes to their partner. The truth it, you will NEVER find anyone who fits all your criteria, so what are you going to do?


----------



## T-Bone

if she has a problem with me enjoying getting a buzz
if she is bothered by my lack of ambition/has a stupid idea of what ambition is/defines ambition based on her own desires in life
if she feels superior in worth
if she listens to hip hop or other ghetto music
if shes obsessed with hollywood actors/actresses
if she wheres a pound of makeup (although id prefer none at all)
if she cares nothing about her health
if she has too much/unwarranted sympathy for others
if she thinks my sexual desires/fetishes are weird or gross
if shes religious
if she can't do simple maintenance on a car
if shes feels she has it worse as a woman
if shes airheaded in any other way...all turn offs.


----------



## Sacrieur

I get turned off by people who have turn offs.


----------



## little toaster

Tanya1 said:


> Even though this is a long list, a fair chunk of these are 'fair enough' quite a few though, are plain ridiculous and over board. Stuff like having lived with an ex before. I can't think of a woman that would meet every one of your criterion. You'll be the most angelic of saintly best boyfriends ever I'd assume?


I could be. The only thing is that I'd have to work on would be my appearance, and learning about few more things that are socially acceptable and what's socially unacceptable.


----------



## AussiePea

Tanya1 said:


> So there's nothing that would annoy you in another person and you couldn't live with? What if they were a serial killer or something?


Serial killers are HOT! *is hot and bothered*


----------



## thephantommenace

Tanya1 said:


> So there's nothing that would annoy you in another person and you couldn't live with? What if they were a serial killer or something?


I've always wanted someone who would chop me into pieces.


----------



## Sacrieur

I also get turned off when someone flips my switch


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

Someone who is very mean(everything that goes along with it)
Homophobic
Very religious(my last boyfriend didn't believe in birth control...guess how that ended?)
Has a problem with me not being SUPER talkative butterfly and SUPER outgoing like every single woman my age
Thinks women are below them
Does drugs and smokes pot


----------



## farfegnugen

nags
complains too much
manipulative
lacks curiosity
jealous
doesn't strive to learn and improve
high maintenance


----------



## seychelle

misogyny 
&
B.O.


----------



## nullptr

Thinks I'm too awkward and silent. Is judgemental about me. Yep that's about it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

eats food
likes movies
cries when sad
laughs at humor
takes showers
wants sex
weighs less than 300 lbs
open minded
honest
atheist
religious
nice
good listener
poops


----------



## Isabelle50

ManOfFewWords said:


> eats food
> likes movies
> cries when sad
> laughs at humor
> takes showers
> wants sex
> weighs less than 300 lbs
> open minded
> honest
> atheist
> religious
> nice
> good listener
> poops


Turn* offs*? You're going to be dating one ****ed up chick.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

That's my dream girl


----------



## Isabelle50

Then good luck to you sir!

Surely somewhere you can find a girl who cries when happy, laughs when sad, doesn't poop and weighs more than 300 lbs.... without eating.....

Have you considered a robot?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I forgot to add..

smells good
uses makeup
doesn't wear baggy clothes
doesn't sing in the shower
has hair on head
shaves legs and armpits
puts on deodorant
doesn't own a cat


----------



## Plopperton

party girls. I'd prefer movie night to bar night :>


----------



## MeekShadow

generally rude
does drugs or smokes
party animal
player or overly flirtatious to the point of harassment
gambler (not like the occasional lottery ticket)
unnecessarily violent

.. Can't think of any more that is a complete turn off at the moment. Really, being kind makes up for a lot of shortcomings.


----------



## General Specific

AussiePea said:


> About it really, and I find you never really "choose" who you crush on, it just kind of happens and then you deal with whatever traits they possess as to whether or not they are going to be compatible.


Yeah, this is pretty much it.


----------



## CWe

Loud mouths
Thinks sex is bad
Smokes
Conceited 
Mean


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Doesn't know how to argue. Doesn't recognize a good argument or good reason when it goes against something they believe. Is stubborn. Is not empathetic. Unwilling to concede when someone else is right and them wrong.


----------



## aquilla

controlling, jealous psycho .That's pretty much all I can think of.


----------



## mardymoo

everything listed and a small penis.


----------



## Isabelle50

- controlling
- unadventurous
- close-minded
- obnoxiously religious
- mean
- cigarette smoker (occasionally when drunk is okay but as a habit... dealbreaker)

To get a little shallow
- Long hair
- Extremely overweight (a little is okay)
- Mustaches.... Dear god WHAT would possess someone to wear one of those on their face? Beard, yes. stubble, yes. Goatee.... okaayy.... Mustache? I think not. ;p


----------



## Freiheit

I guess if I was looking for a relationship it would be:

-crackhead
-tries to **** other people or has a wandering eye
-no ambition
-terrible temper
-bigot
-spends time with female "friends" regularly


----------



## thephantommenace

Isabelle50 said:


> - controlling
> - unadventurous
> - close-minded
> - obnoxiously religious
> - mean
> - cigarette smoker (occasionally when drunk is okay but as a habit... dealbreaker)
> 
> To get a little shallow
> - Long hair
> - Extremely overweight (a little is okay)
> - Mustaches.... Dear god WHAT would possess someone to wear one of those on their face? Beard, yes. stubble, yes. Goatee.... okaayy.... Mustache? I think not. ;p


if i could grow out a really cool thick mustache i would like Daniel day lewis in the movie gangs of new york.

just look at this bad *** mustache.


----------



## theseventhkey

cypher said:


> *misogyny *
> &
> B.O.


:haha


----------



## Isabelle50

> if i could grow out a really cool thick mustache i would like Daniel day lewis in the movie gangs of new york.
> 
> just look at this bad *** mustache.


It is pretty impressive.... but mostly I imagine it would be like kissing a broom.

Scratchy.


----------



## pythonesque

little toaster said:


> I know I listed things that seem like it would lead to unrealistic expectations, but does that mean most people just put up with their potential partner and lie to themselves and pretend to be happy?


I doubt it. When you reallllllly like someone you're just more flexible about many of their flaws, that's all.

So enjoy your monster list of turn-offs while you still can, before love goes and invades your brain and spoils all the fun.


----------



## cafune

-pessimistic
-malicious, harsh, cruel
-intolerant, bigoted
-religious
-unaffectionate, distant
-passionless, lacking curiosity
-poor hygiene
-big (muscly or overweight)
-self-righteous(!)


----------



## little toaster

pythonesque said:


> I doubt it. When you reallllllly like someone you're just more flexible about many of their flaws, that's all.
> 
> So enjoy your monster list of turn-offs while you still can, before love goes and invades your brain and spoils all the fun.


You're making it seem like falling in love ruins your life in the long run.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Fruitcake said:


> - wants a long-term relationship.
> - has an ex who is the total opposite of me.
> - super sociable.
> - intimidatingly good-looking.
> *- doesn't enjoy exchanging cute animal gifs and videos.*


Pretty much a dealbreaker for me.

.
.
.

- Wants to spend a lot of time together.
- Smells like my dad.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Manipulative
Surly
Lacks passion
Doesn't like Firefly
Doesn't give me space 
Expects me to be happy 24/7


----------



## cosmicslop

Tanya1 said:


> close minded/overly judgmental
> basically anyone who discriminates against any group of people


:ditto That is just basic requirements of being a decent human being. I'm not interested in clueless bigots in general.

Anyway,
- I couldn't date someone religious since I don't believe in god. 
- But I wouldn't want to date one of those condescending, obnoxious atheists who think they're so intellecually superior just because they don't believe in god. uke
- isn't into cuddling
- extroverted/very social
- shorter than 5'6"

edit:
- has no curiosity in learning about the world around them or anything at all.
- runs away screaming when they see anything related to 'feminism'
oh and I can't be with someone who'll racially fetishize me or is overly cynical.

These the the make or break criteria points.


----------



## TheTraveler

mean. 
Cant handle weed or pill popping.
stick up the ***


----------



## T-Bone

TheTraveler said:


> Cant handle weed or pill popping.
> stick up the ***


Bit of a contradiction there i think.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

I'd say lack of understanding definately.


----------



## River In The Mountain

peterparker said:


> Agreed, that ****** better like Dollhouse too


If she doesn't then she is not worth your love!


----------



## sadcat

- cold
- unkind
- not humble
- not spiritual
- loud
- not loyal

This was a harder list to make than I thought it'd be. :lurk


----------



## NoHeart

Party girls.


----------



## Paper Samurai

- has a lot of casual sex
- likes to gossip
- takes drugs
- unintelligent
- likes to jump on bandwagons
- cold
- needlessly argumentative
- has to have her own way all the time
- no desire to discover / learn new things


----------



## theseventhkey

Paper Samurai said:


> - has a lot of casual sex
> - likes to gossip
> - takes drugs
> - unintelligent
> - *likes to jump on bandwagons*
> - *cold*
> - needlessly argumentative
> - *has to have her own way all the time*
> - no desire to discover / learn new things


Lol, you are so ready to die alone. Try finding a lady who doesn't have this in her blood.


----------



## Paper Samurai

theseventhkey said:


> Lol,* you are so ready to die alone*. Try finding a lady who doesn't have this in her blood.


lol, I sure hope not :b


----------



## theseventhkey

Paper Samurai said:


> lol, I sure hope not :b


I was just messing with you. :lol


----------



## arnie

- promiscuous
- likes to party
- too many past bfs
- overly social
- smokers
- flirtatious
- drug user
- extroverted
- loud/aggressive
- quick to anger
- unintelligent
- excessively argumentative
- domineering
- demanding
- has to have her way all the time
- needs constant activity 
- (can't relax and hang out)
- radical feminist
- easily offended
- unfeminine
- unadventurous/hates spontaneity
- close minded / no desire to learn new things
- religious
- creationist
- prudish
- conservative politics
- doesn't listen
- emotionally distant
- not affectionate
- cold
- dislikes intimacy


- over-weight
- endomorph (thick)
- short (butch) hair
- unshaven
- too tall, too short


----------



## John316C

poor intuition, values and or self-control


----------



## amber17

- fat (I don't mind slightly chubby, but I'm very skinny, tiny person myself, so...)
- smokes/does drugs/abuses any substance
- doesn't like to read 
- unable to hold intelligent discussions (I personally need a mentally-stimulating partner as I enjoy discussing random "heavy" subjects sometimes).
- unable to deal with clashing opinions (because when I discuss things, there WILL be clashing opinions).
- makes rude jokes/enjoys crude humour. When I make jokes I personally avoid actually making fun of people as much as possible, as I think that that's just cheap humour.
- has conservative religious views
- is homophobic/sexist/racist


----------



## Charmander

-Clingy
-Nothing in common
-Bad temper/Easily aggravated 
-Not a Harry Potter fan


----------



## lad

Trying to be too controlling.
Bad hygiene.
Anyone it feels exhausting to talk to.


----------



## Lassitude

Bad grammar (I need to be intellectually stimulated 
Smoking
Doesn't drive / have a license
Isn't assertive - a woman wants to feel protected and cared for when necessary


----------



## Maxine79

Wow Little Toaster!! I can see you being lonely for a very long time buddy as I don't see any woman wanting to live up to such unrealistic and unreasonable expectations even if they are decent...

*Ok what are my turn offs??*


Unfaithful types
Violent types
Overly judgmental types
Religious people
Money orientated people
Insecure people
People who expect me to tolerate crap from their ex
People who allow their unresolved baggage to affect my life
Someone with no ambition or goals
Someone who doesn't like animals or nature
Someone who does accept and respect me for who and what I am
Someone who is hell bent on changing me to what *they* want
People with untreated and/or poorly managed mood disorders
Racists, homophobic or sexist types
People who are too over the top with privacy
People who are nosy or interfere in other people's live where it's not warranted
Yeah that just about sums up what my turn offs are, other than that I'm fairly tolerant of differences.

Sel x



little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


----------



## Anarchy81

Bad hygiene
Religious
Overweight
Non reader
..............Must love sci-fi


----------



## CWe

illmatic1 said:


> why is it bad if hes muscular?
> 
> for me:
> -someone who is mean/ manipulative (this is the biggest one)
> -someone who is selfish
> -no common interest
> -close minded
> -someone who doesnt show an affection or pretends that they dont care even if they do
> 
> Physically:
> - obese or too skinny
> -doesnt take care of themselves (like hygene stuff)


I guess were enemies man, i'am a stick! dont hate me


----------



## starsonfire

rude
close-minded
immature
smokes
drinks too much
drama queen
can't express herself without using curse words
flirts with everyone when in a relationship
doesn't take care of her appearance
judges people based on their wealth and social status
wants kids (nothing against kids, but I don't want any)


----------



## Just Lurking

- has a mile-long list of turn-offs :roll


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Just Lurking said:


> - has a mile-long list of turn-offs :roll


:hahaHave a good feeling those with such a long list will end up lonely old people that hate life and will just live with their pets. Nothing wrong with pets but they can't deny that they're going to be missing out on a world of wonders with the intimate touch from another human being.


----------



## amaris

-Clingy and too emotional /over dramatic
-Insecurity and Immaturity
-Disregard for proper grooming
-Too dumb :/


----------



## riderless

mezzoforte said:


> What turns you off? Not necessarily deal-breakers, but things that you'd prefer for your potential partner not to have. (Other than STDs :b)
> 
> For me: -arrogance
> -lacks ambition
> -takes drugs
> -sports fanatic
> -is very muscular
> -close-minded
> -homophobic


Guess we aren't meant to be then. Drugs is about the only one I don't tick off.
I can't stand pot partner who isn't totally into me. Does that make sense?
(as opposed to into pot?):afr


----------



## Yer Blues

Pointy elbows
Cloven hoofs
A slipper thrower
Scared of bagpipes
Dislikes the Beatles
Doesn't fart well


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Ever smoked cherry cigars? So so sweet. Guess that makes me a smoker but even my female friends that are non-smokers are impressed I smoke cigars instead of cigarettes!


----------



## riderless

Yer Blues said:


> Pointy elbows
> Cloven hoofs
> A slipper thrower
> Scared of bagpipes
> Dislikes the Beatles
> Doesn't fart well


Uses more than 2 pegs on each item of clothing on a clothes line
Only checks twice that appliances are off before leaving the house
Doesn't love the song "Cmon Barbie , let's go Party"
Thinks my OCD is worse than hers
Thinks putting our clothes together in the same wash, is a good idea
Doesn't like touching my underwear


----------



## riderless

arnie said:


> - promiscuous
> - likes to party
> - too many past bfs
> - overly social
> - smokers
> - flirtatious
> - drug user
> - extroverted
> - loud/aggressive
> - quick to anger
> - unintelligent
> - excessively argumentative
> - domineering
> - demanding
> - has to have her way all the time
> - needs constant activity
> - (can't relax and hang out)
> - radical feminist
> - easily offended
> - unfeminine
> - unadventurous/hates spontaneity
> - close minded / no desire to learn new things
> - religious
> - creationist
> - prudish
> - conservative politics
> - doesn't listen
> - emotionally distant
> - not affectionate
> - cold
> - dislikes intimacy
> 
> - over-weight
> - endomorph (thick)
> - short (butch) hair
> - unshaven
> - too tall, too short





little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


is that all?:blank
Surely you can think of more! :blank


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Imagine if some of these people got in a deep relationship where they decided to get married and at the altar they find out one of these flaws then BAM THAT'S IT YOU'RE NOT PERFECT I"M DUMPING YOU.


----------



## Peter Attis

Chest tattoos. uke


----------



## Yer Blues

riderless said:


> Uses more than 2 pegs on each item of clothing on a clothes line


Whoa, I hadn't thought of that one.



> Only checks twice that appliances are off before leaving the house


Geez, what kind of women do you date?



> Doesn't love the song "Cmon Barbie , let's go Party"


I don't understand? There are women like this?



> Thinks my OCD is worse than hers


Obviously, an OCD battle will be required.



> Thinks putting our clothes together in the same wash, is a good idea


Dear lord, that's communism!



> Doesn't like touching my underwear


I expect my woman to wear my underwear on her head, while pretending to be a chef!


----------



## Parsnip

If their automatic reaction to seeing a spider/moth/other creepy crawly is to kill it I'd probably find myself feeling a little cool towards them. If they freaked out about my tarantulas or started insisting that my indoor cats should be forced outside because "that's where cats belong" I'd probably wonder how we got this far without having a very serious pet discussion.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Lassitude said:


> Bad grammar (I need to be intellectually stimulated
> Smoking
> Doesn't drive / have a license
> Isn't assertive - a woman wants to feel protected and cared for when necessary


Yes I hate how guys aren't more assertive. Such a turn off.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Parsnip said:


> If their automatic reaction to seeing a spider/moth/other creepy crawly is to kill it I'd probably find myself feeling a little cool towards them. If they freaked out about my tarantulas or started insisting that my indoor cats should be forced outside because "that's where cats belong" I'd probably wonder how we got this far without having a very serious pet discussion.


Yeah I would be upset if a guy said that to my dog. Not cool. I love animals and I hope the guy I'm with is the same.


----------



## To22

If I tell her to stop spamming in Tekken and she doesn't listen....DONE

Using the word "Supposebly" = freaking DONE

If I build a freaking paper rocket and she laughs at it..then knocks it off the table...GTFO G T F O


----------



## riderless

Yer Blues said:


> Whoa, I hadn't thought of that one.
> 
> Geez, what kind of women do you date?
> 
> I don't understand? There are women like this?
> 
> Obviously, an OCD battle will be required.
> 
> Dear lord, that's communism!
> 
> I expect my woman to wear my underwear on her head, while pretending to be a chef!


I salute like-minded out there humour!


----------



## MidnightBlu

little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


I know this guy is banned, but wow if he's serious he won't get a girl. I thought I was bad when it comes to turn offs!


----------



## h00dz

Parsnip said:


> If their automatic reaction to seeing a spider/moth/other creepy crawly is to kill it I'd probably find myself feeling a little cool towards them. *If they freaked out about my tarantulas* or started insisting that my indoor cats should be forced outside because "that's where cats belong" I'd probably wonder how we got this far without having a very serious pet discussion.


:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Parsnip

h00dz said:


> :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


But they're so cute and fluffy!
So long as you keep handling to the minimum and live in total respect of the fact some of those arboreal Asian species will cut your hand up like a razor wielding leprechaun if you so much as linger in their habitat.


----------



## riderless

MidnightBlu said:


> Yes I hate how guys aren't more assertive. Such a turn off.


Yet I just love unassertive women!:yes


----------



## VeMuñeca

Promiscuous or a past of promiscuity
Hates animals
Homophobic
Liar


----------



## Ntln

Major turn-offs/potential deal- breakers
Too controlling or too distant
Overly outgoing
Arrogant/selfish
Closed minded
Likes to create drama just for the sake of it
Doesn't shave
Noticeably overweight

Minor turn-offs
Smokes
Drinks heavily
Long history of past relationships


----------



## AngelClare

#1 Emotional immaturity

Also...

Materialism (gold diggers, obsession with designer brands)
Aggressive combative attitude 
Anti spiritual / religious type
Vain
Type A work-a-holic personalities


----------



## probably offline

A guy who...

... has delusions of grandeur.
... agrees with everything I say and let me walk all over him.
... tries to boss me around(bye).
... is hairy and/or overweight.
... is impatient and needy.
... makes cutesy noises while having sex.
... can't admit when he is wrong.
... isn't a music nerd.
... has a bubbly personality.
... tries to "save" me.
... doesn't understand my sense of humor.
... acts differently around different people.
... is a bandwagoner.
... takes himself too seriously.
... has an alcohol problem.


----------



## lostboy289

Girls who:

-Smoke
-Do drugs
-Make fun of other people
-Have no manners
-Blatently check out other guys in front of me
-Think they are better than others
-Are anti-intellectual


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

probably offline said:


> A guy who...
> 
> ... has delusions of grandeur.
> ... agrees with everything I say and let me walk all over him.
> ... tries to boss me around(bye).
> ... is hairy and/or overweight.
> ... is impatient and needy.
> ... makes cutesy noises while having sex.
> ... can't admit when he is wrong.
> ... isn't a music nerd.
> ... has a bubbly personality.
> ... tries to "save" me.
> ... doesn't understand my sense of humor.
> ... acts differently around different people.
> ... is a bandwagoner.
> ... takes himself too seriously.
> ... has an alcohol problem.


interested to see what your past partners looked like or the type of guys they were...


----------



## riderless

TheDarkGuardian said:


> interested to see what your past partners looked like or the type of guys they were...


Ho hum. Some people aren't worth the effort. Longish lists say more about that person than what irritates them about their pot partner.


----------



## probably offline

TheDarkGuardian said:


> interested to see what your past partners looked like or the type of guys they were...





riderless said:


> Ho hum. Some people aren't worth the effort. Longish lists say more about that person than what irritates them about their pot partner.


Noone walks around with a "list". I simply tried to answer the question of the thread. It was hard to think of one or two MAJOR things(without going all cliché and talk about "sexists" and "racists"). I thought about previous relationships and guys I've dated, and traits/behaviors that don't mesh well with who I am as a person. They are not deal-breakers(as mezzoforte stated in the OP). A bad quality can be outweighed by other good qualities.

Everyone has things that they find off-putting in others. If you say that you don't; you're lying to yourself.


----------



## housebunny

probably offline said:


> ... makes cutesy noises while having sex.


:shock


----------



## probably offline

housebunny said:


> :shock


It's happend with a guy before and I'd rather not have it happen again. Baby voices have no place in the bedroom.


----------



## To22

Females mention arrogance *a lot*. Arrogant about what? Their own significance?

I wonder what convinces a woman to consider her partner full of himself.

Honestly, some women hate it when you even give yourself props, even in a very detached way. For example, I'm an expert human..I have many flaws... u mad?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

For some reason I can't get the quote button working probably_offline but I was geniuninely interested in the type of guys you previously dated as I couldn't put kind of a stereotype to the traits you've listed. I was thinking if they're not a doormats, nor possessive jerks they'd have to be pretty normal in personality and the fact that they should be music nerds would make them Glee Club members but without the cute sex sounds that'd make it more Music Hipsters/Punks? But preferbly hairless would that make them hairless music hipsters and punks? lol


----------



## dal user

Bad attitude
thinks shes better than people
arrogant/ignorant


----------



## komorikun

Posts pictures of themselves with large dead fish online.


----------



## Charmander

^ :haha :haha :haha


----------



## komorikun

Charmander said:


> ^ :haha :haha :haha


It's very common unfortunately. And they always look so happy with that big dead fish. :blank


----------



## moloko

komorikun said:


> It's very common unfortunately. And they always look so happy with that big dead fish. :blank


Yeah, you probably don't imagine the hundreds of hours of patience and dedication that photo took. But it does take a lot and naturally they should be proud of that and want to remember in the future. It's a very happy moment.

Yeah, you can cross me off your list as a potential partner if haven't by now. :lol


----------



## komorikun

somename said:


> Yeah, you probably don't imagine the hundreds of hours of patience and dedication that photo took. But it does take a lot and naturally they should be proud of that and want to remember in the future. It's a very happy moment.
> 
> Yeah, you can cross me off your list as a potential partner if haven't by now. :lol


But to put it on a dating site? It's bad enough that you are celebrating the death of a fish. But do they actually think it's sexy to pose next to one?


----------



## moloko

I've never registered in a dating site, but I imagine that if you want to attract people who'll be compatible you better be genuine and honest about who you are and your hobbies. If they are particularly proud of that, I understand why they do it. In your case, it affects you particularly (I've noticed already), so it served a purpose. You won't contact them, they probably wouldn't be interested too. If it's sexy, well that's something else...


----------



## maryana

* Overly critical
* Making a lifestyle out of self-pity
* Persistently manipulative
* No/incompatible sense of humor
* No sense of adventure/curiosity
* Certain fetishes

I think those are the only things on my "definite no" list.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Deal breakers:
Smokes weed or does any other illegal drugs.
Promiscuous
Party girl
Fake
Thinks having more money makes them better.

Turn Offs:
Sarcasm (unless she's joking around)
Expects me to be happy all the time.
Always has to be doing something, going out.
Expects me to have a bunch of friends.
Not sympathetic or empathetic.


----------



## secondheadstatus

Posting fake pictures.
Living life just to please others.
Believing that her looks are all that matters. 
Drama queen.
Sleeps around with anyone.
Wears a lot of make up.
Has had plastic surgery.
Bulimic. 
She has lesbian tendencies. 
She goes mostly by words and ignores the actions.
She gets manipulated easy by males.
She does not know how to cook.
She is over weight and is afraid to say her weight. 
Lolz I can go on and on and on...


----------



## leonardess

with all these traits, I'd be thinking *marriage*.


----------



## red3002

Someone who is very happy and content with where they are. (If they live in my town/ go to my school and are happy with the school and have friends and all that, it is not happening)

So I guess someone who is miserable like me.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

red3002 said:


> Someone who is very happy and content with where they are. (If they live in my town/ go to my school and are happy with the school and have friends and all that, it is not happening)
> 
> So I guess someone who is miserable like me.


Pathetic! But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## red3002

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Pathetic! But whatever floats your boat.


What?

You comment to say my choice in partners is pathetic? Please don't comment if your just going to try to piss me off. Thanks


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

red3002 said:


> What?
> 
> You comment to say my choice in partners is pathetic? Please don't comment if your just going to try to piss me off. Thanks


I'm describing your type of partners as pathetic.

Look up the definition:

*pa·thet·ic *

_/pəˈTHetik/_
_Adjective_


*Arousing pity, esp. through vulnerability or sadness.*
*Miserably inadequate.*
You say you want a person that's as miserable as you, i.e. a pathetic person.

As said, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Ivy60

Not too many turn-offs, just as long as the guy is nice.


----------



## Choa

making noise while eating


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Choa said:


> making noise while eating







How is this not sexy?


----------



## Charmander

I think I answered this before but I'm bored so I'll carry on. Most of these are minor and wouldn't really be deciding factors, just things that would grate me a bit.

If I noticed that they got offended by a lot of things. Namely ridiculous things that nobody else would be offended by. Personal things is totally understandable, but it's really difficult to get along with someone if you have to tread on eggshells around them all the time. I also class this under no sense of humour.

Very outgoing. I can be friends with these types of people but couldn't have a relationship where they never enjoyed just staying in often. There's a lot of places that I like going to, namely the cinema or theme parks, but if it's always the pub or a club, not my thing.

Hating animals or very few similar interests would be a turn off as well. Such as hating Lord of the Rings. No way José.


----------



## leonardess

The Coolest said:


> Females mention arrogance *a lot*. Arrogant about what? Their own significance?
> 
> I wonder what convinces a woman to consider her partner full of himself.
> 
> Honestly, some women hate it when you even give yourself props, even in a very detached way. For example, I'm an expert human..I have many flaws... u mad?


I'll venture an answer here. there's a difference between being proud of one's accomplishments and hard work, and thinking one is better than others, even if that's because one has a certain trait or talent, like let's say math.

so you're really good at math, let's say, and you've successfully refuted the pythagorean theorem. You are then condescending to others because they can't solve for x, the silly, lazy idiots....that's arrogance.

that'd be like someone looking at my artwork and saying, wow, I can't draw - and me responding with "then you must be a ****ing idiot".

so, let's say you have a conundrum then...you want a partner, a serious one, one you want to stick with for the long term. You know you want to have things that are important to you in common with them, therefore you know you need someone who has the same interests as you, like math. or physics. it's just what you prefer, so you look for someone who has that attribute, nothing wrong with that. but you don't then subsequently write off everyone who doesn't have that attribute as completely useless dingbats - a disgusting way of thinking in my book.


----------



## To22

leonardess said:


> I'll venture an answer here. there's a difference between being proud of one's accomplishments and hard work, and thinking one is better than others, even if that's because one has a certain trait or talent, like let's say math.
> 
> so you're really good at math, let's say, and you've successfully refuted the pythagorean theorem. You are then condescending to others because they can't solve for x, the silly, lazy idiots....that's arrogance.
> 
> that'd be like someone looking at my artwork and saying, wow, I can't draw - and me responding with "then you must be a ****ing idiot".
> 
> so, let's say you have a conundrum then...you want a partner, a serious one, one you want to stick with for the long term. You know you want to have things that are important to you in common with them, therefore you know you need someone who has the same interests as you, like math. or physics. it's just what you prefer, so you look for someone who has that attribute, nothing wrong with that. but you don't then subsequently write off everyone who doesn't have that attribute as completely useless dingbats - a disgusting way of thinking in my book.


That's an interesting thing to say...

Your sense of the word does seems like a popular issue and so this matter (people frequently mentioning it as a turn-off) makes a lot more sense to me now. I've honestly never used the word in the way you've described and thus the confusion. Thank you 

I've always described arrogance as an unfair abundance of confidence, attitude being irrelevant. It didn't dawn on me that people were using it to describe an attitude.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It sucks when people don't know how to have a good time, or don't wanna do any freaky sex stuff. Other than that I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## uffie

If a girl attempts to look through my phone without my permission. We are done.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Laundry lists :yes


Either you're attracted to someone, or you're not. You don't always abide your standards.


----------



## purplerainx3

Guys who cross their legs or have passive aggressive tendencies always majorly turn me off.


----------



## Occasional Hope

This list is probably a load of bollocks because I usually discover that I'm wrong about my true likes and dislikes (I'm sure there is someone out there who would have me willingly tearing this list to shreds lol) but here it goes...

Someone who:

- gets an ego boost from putting others down.

- is highly competitive.

- has a generally ambitious personality, especially when aimed towards goals I can't relate to (e.g. 'to be the best' or 'to be the richest'. What for?).

[However, that can change if their sense of ambition stems from a passion or desire that I can relate to even if I don't share it (the desire to learn or create something and even the pursuit of money if the intention is to use it on things like finding enjoyment in life, travelling, building their own home, looking after their parents in old age, philanthropy etc.). Then it can be a major turn on.]

- holds a narrow-minded life philosophy which leads them to have very rigid views about what is right and wrong and renders them unable to deviate outside of those limits without causing their whole world to come crashing down around them. I enjoy talking about ideas that are sometimes controversial so I wouldn't like to feel as if I were walking on eggshells whenever I wanted to discuss something like that with them.

- is unable to trust me, checking my phone etc. I couldn't be in a relationship with someone where I felt I was always being viewed with suspicion (or where I felt I had to be suspicious of them).


----------



## wildinthestreets

-Too goddamn Jesus-y
-Tramp stamp
-Doesn't believe I'm the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Ya' live and ya' learn.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Wears an eye patch :con:tiptoe

*funny video somewhat related:


----------



## WBK2013

Eats peas one at a time


----------



## h00dz

WBK2013 said:


> Eats peas one at a time


Oh my god YES!


----------



## Terranaut

Must not be a republican--that means a brainless and thus heartless dummy who lives only on belief instead of knowledge. My last g/f was so much like I wanted until I found out when the chips came down that she ignored that deal-breaker and was a heartless excuse for a person.

PS: No tatts, no cigs, and must be feminine and not mannish in any way.


----------



## Charmander

WBK2013 said:


> Eats peas one at a time


Didn't even know this was a thing :lol Who does that?!


----------



## h00dz

Charmander said:


> Didn't even know this was a thing :lol Who does that?!


My sister used to painstakingly pick at her food sometimes, 1 piece of carrot or pea at a time.. SO ANNOYING. ugh.


----------



## komorikun

People who can't sit still are the worst to go out to eat with. Tearing up napkins, messing with the salt and pepper shakers, carving up the candle....


----------



## Malek

WBK2013 said:


> Eats peas one at a time





h00dz said:


> Oh my god YES!





Charmander said:


> Didn't even know this was a thing :lol Who does that?!


----------



## arnie

komorikun said:


> People who can't sit still are the worst to go out to eat with. Tearing up napkins, messing with the salt and pepper shakers, carving up the candle....


I like to sample the various sugar packets and sample all the syrups. So what?


----------



## Asaad

- Rude
- Makes fun of people (fat person s/he will see, someone with a disability, etc)
- Too skinny
- Chiseled/muscular
- Someone obsessed with fitness/dieting (someone who will eat like 9 walnuts and a protein shake a day)
- Homophobic
- Fake
- Poor hygiene
- Too submissive/push over
- Indecisive
- Lazy
- No money, job, car
- Racist 
- Sexist
- Too dependent
- Doesn't look you directly in the face when you're talking to them (big pet peeve for me lol idk why)
- Causes me to be late (to work, to an appointment, to meeting friends (not that I have any or anything but I'd still be mad if I was late going to meet friends); I'm very punctual and I hate being late :<)
- Takes longer to get ready than I do if we're going out or something
- Doesn't like dogs
- Has a small dog/likes small dogs/wants to get a small dog
- Same applies for cats ^
- No common interest
- Can't take a joke
- Too feminine
- Indirect
- Dishonest
- Previous ex's look better than me
- Still talks to ex's
- Doesn't like video games
- Likes anime/manga
- Too romantic
- Too short
- If male - blonde
- If male - bi (there is enough competition with females I don't need to compete with another sex for a guy)
- Drama
- Expects me to clean and cook
- Needs to know how to swim
- Religious
- Grammar Nazi (even tho i thnk im typin gud enuff in this post)


----------



## h00dz

Asaad said:


> - Rude
> - Makes fun of people (fat person s/he will see, someone with a disability, etc)
> - Too skinny
> - Chiseled/muscular
> - Someone obsessed with fitness/dieting (someone who will eat like 9 walnuts and a protein shake a day)
> - Homophobic
> - Fake
> - Poor hygiene
> - Too submissive/push over
> - Indecisive
> - Lazy
> - No money, job, car
> - Racist
> - Sexist
> - Too dependent
> - Doesn't look you directly in the face when you're talking to them (big pet peeve for me lol idk why)
> - Causes me to be late (to work, to an appointment, to meeting friends (not that I have any or anything but I'd still be mad if I was late going to meet friends); I'm very punctual and I hate being late :<)
> - Takes longer to get ready than I do if we're going out or something
> - Doesn't like dogs
> - Has a small dog/likes small dogs/wants to get a small dog
> - Same applies for cats ^
> - No common interest
> - Can't take a joke
> - Too feminine
> - Indirect
> - Dishonest
> - Previous ex's look better than me
> - Still talks to ex's
> - Doesn't like video games
> - Likes anime/manga
> - Too romantic
> - Too short
> - If male - blonde
> - If male - bi (there is enough competition with females I don't need to compete with another sex for a guy)
> - Drama
> - Expects me to clean and cook
> - Needs to know how to swim
> - Religious
> - Grammar Nazi (even tho i thnk im typin gud enuff in this post)


Dear god.... good luck with that one..


----------



## Asaad

LOL it's not that bad =p what should I compromise on?


----------



## Asaad

^ I've actually thought of a bit more too :<


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Laziness.
Being shady, like not even letting me check the time on their phone.
Dumping their clothes on the floor when they take them off. Is it that hard to put them away? 
Not being able to share.. if you have something I'll probably want it.
Being ungrateful.
Unromantic.
Says they'll do something.. Then never does it.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Asaad said:


> - Needs to know how to how to swim


Why is it so important for your potential partner to know how to swim? :lol


----------



## Asaad

LLLL I love to swim and dive, hopefully I can meet someone who can at least swim with me, or go to the beach or something and not drown. Even better if they dive w/ me :> Guess it's not really important but it'd be nice


----------



## Malek

Asaad said:


> LOL it's not that bad =p what should I compromise on?


I'd say compromise on anime, there is some really dark anime that is quite entertaining. I'll admit most anime is childish, yet that's often part of the immature humor.


----------



## Yer Blues

h00dz said:


> Dear god.... good luck with that one..


:lol


----------



## Noll

why does everyone get so upset when people have long lists? just shut up.

ontopic:
non-clingy, counterdependent
homophobic, transphobic, sexistic etc
mean, not tolerant, not accepting, not understanding
doesn't give the slightest of thought about morals, close-minded, norm-following for the sake of it
too rational, no emotions, not interested
constantly optimistic, always happy
greatly different political opinions (i'm pretty leftist)
shuts me out (socially, mentally) when in a bad mood

that's all personality-wise, i don't think it's that bad. appearance-wise i'm not so picky i think. i just like skinny (which is fair cause i'm skinny) to average weight girls, i also prefer long hair on girls. when it comes to guys i like skinny, i'm also not attracted to black guys that much. i'm not a fan of acne i guess, but that's fair too since i don't have all that much acne myself. and hygiene is obvious. also: too hairy, but i don't expect anyone to shave, unless it's the face, throat or neck. just trim to like 1mm ok? it's easy and not expensive at all.

but just because if i eventually find someone, happens to have any of these negative personality traits, doesn't mean i will give up and leave them immediately. some people have traits that turn you off, but you can still be together with them and stuff. because the positive can outweigh the bad, and people can also change, improve.


----------



## renegade disaster

too quiet or unresponsive when I try to make conversation. (that's gonna rule out a whole swathe of SA folks then)
really fat, or really thin.
low intelligence combined with a lack of grace or ignorance.
career obsessed, status hungry.
rigid,obstinate,prejudiced.
uncaring/heart of stone,cruel.
*****y and nasty.
too ruthless.
overly pushy or too aggressive.
bigot.
prude.
obsessed with hygiene and cleanliness.
jumps to conclusions,knee jerk reactionary.
too mistrustful.
the combination of being overly provocative while possessing a too serious and dull,calculating personality. (I don't mind people that are flirty, as long as they are fun and a little naive, I find that kind of endearing.)
disloyal.


----------



## Steinerz

STDs.
Bad personality.


----------



## Marakunda

People with turn offs/people with high standards.


----------



## SambaBus

Weak jawline.


----------



## Sourdog

If they're vampires, that's where I cross the line.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Leprosy. 

There's just no excuse for it these days :no


----------



## NoHeart

Believes in things like ghosts or spirits or any of that other new age hippie bull****


----------



## zstandig

-takes any kind of religion seriously
-aggressive (depends, I need a woman who can get what she wants)
-drugs (quitters are fine)
-drinks to excess (I'm not dealing with that crap, I'll hold her hair while she's puking, but it better not be a nightly ritual) 
-smokes (quitters are fine)
-no interest in learning new things (has to at least try)
-doesn't listen to my point of view 
-no sense of humor (means putting up with silly puns and dirty jokes)
-unhealthy (not too fat, my standards aren't high, but...)
-pets (I'm in no condition to take care of them)
-much shorter than I am, (I'm only 5'5"...I don't mind being shorter.)
-big spender 
-doesn't respect my hobbies/and belongings 

that's all I can really think of


----------



## Elad

offs

-too serious
-cant take a joke
-music elitist snob i.e "i only listens to "real" music"

ons

-breathing
-stays in shape
-attitude

_(i think i can work around just about anything now)_


----------



## MidnightBlu

Geez I thought I was bad. I don't care how the guy eats he can pick his food all he wants.


----------



## meepie

Turn offs:
-Not willing to improve one's self
-General meanies(Racist, Sexist, Homophobics)
-Extremely Religious


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Posts pictures of themselves with large dead fish online.


OMG. I have now seen something worse. There's a guy with a photo of him and a dead deer in his profile!!


----------



## Noll

komorikun said:


> OMG. I have now seen something worse. There's a guy with a photo of him and a dead deer in his profile!!


that's terrible. i used to be friends on Facebook with some guy who liked hunting, and he posted a picture of himself with A LOT (seriously like 20-30) of dead wild rabbits he had murdered, he was smiling, looking all proud, a lot of people 'liked' the picture too; 'a sign of manliness'. no, just atrocious.

there were also pictures of him slaughtering a deer with his father.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Someone who is really judgmental, doesn't have a sense of humor, controlling, rude, arrogant and all that Jazz.


----------



## moloko

komorikun said:


> OMG. I have now seen something worse. There's a guy with a photo of him and a dead deer in his profile!!


:lol


----------



## gunner21

Asaad said:


> - Rude
> - Makes fun of people (fat person s/he will see, someone with a disability, etc)
> - Too skinny
> - Chiseled/muscular
> - Someone obsessed with fitness/dieting (someone who will eat like 9 walnuts and a protein shake a day)
> - Homophobic
> - Fake
> - Poor hygiene
> - Too submissive/push over
> - Indecisive
> - Lazy
> - No money, job, car
> - Racist
> - Sexist
> - Too dependent
> - Doesn't look you directly in the face when you're talking to them (big pet peeve for me lol idk why)
> - Causes me to be late (to work, to an appointment, to meeting friends (not that I have any or anything but I'd still be mad if I was late going to meet friends); I'm very punctual and I hate being late :<)
> - Takes longer to get ready than I do if we're going out or something
> - *Doesn't like dogs*
> - *Has a small dog/likes small dogs/wants to get a small dog*
> - Same applies for cats ^
> - No common interest
> - Can't take a joke
> - Too feminine
> - Indirect
> - Dishonest
> - *Previous ex's look better than me*
> - Still talks to ex's
> - Doesn't like video games
> - Likes anime/manga
> - Too romantic
> - Too short
> - If male - blonde
> - If male - bi (there is enough competition with females I don't need to compete with another sex for a guy)
> - Drama
> - Expects me to clean and cook
> - Needs to know how to swim
> - Religious
> - Grammar Nazi (even tho i thnk im typin gud enuff in this post)


WAT?


----------



## gunner21

Girls who have a long list of turn-offs for a potential partner.


----------



## Alas Babylon

gunner21 said:


> Girls who have a long list of turn-offs for a potential partner.


+1 I lol'ed at this.


----------



## Charmander

gunner21 said:


> WAT?


I can understand the little dogs one. Yorkies are evil.


----------



## BTAG

Turn-Offs
-Can't comprehend sarcasm
-No sense of humor(ties in with sarcasm)
-Self-Centered
-Not liking Game of Thrones,Lord of the Rings,Harry Potter,anime, or Video Games( If they like 2 or more,we're good)
-Overly Talkative (I prefer quiet girls)


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Conceitedness 
Drugs(pot included)
Still talks to Ex's
Makes fun of others

Don't really have too many things that turn me off.


----------



## MidnightBlu

My list:
- Mean spirited in general.
- Refusal to get to know me and makes no effort to carry a conversation with me. Happens all the damn time.
- Super high standards in women like expects her to work, graduate from school, works out. Okay one I don't like working out it is not one of my favorite hobbies. It's like saying I won't date you because you don't do a certain something I like. Very stupid. Second, it's very hard to get a job right now. I've been trying. Third, yes I may not have graduated from college unfortunately, but I am planning on going back next year.
- Drugs, likes getting wasted a lot. Acting obnoxious and arrogant about it. Can't stand guys that have egos about this. "***** yeah dude this **** is amazing. I love this feeling, I'm grabbing another beer." "Good sh!t man." "Hold up I'm gonna roll another joint." "All right awesome dude." "This is *****ing awesome hahaha." "I'm there next time I'm getting *****ed up with you." Helllllll no. I've listened to guys talk like that.
- No sense of humor.
- Overly overweight.
- Religious freaks.
- Possessive/controlling of me.
- Excessive profanity.
- Critical of me.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

MidnightBlu said:


> My list:
> - Mean spirited in general.
> - Refusal to get to know me and makes no effort to carry a conversation with me. Happens all the damn time.
> - Super high standards in women like expects her to work, graduate from school, works out. Okay one I don't like working out it is not one of my favorite hobbies. It's like saying I won't date you because you don't do a certain something I like. Very stupid. Second, it's very hard to get a job right now. I've been trying. Third, yes I may not have graduated from college unfortunately, but I am planning on going back next year.
> - Drugs, likes getting wasted a lot. Acting obnoxious and arrogant about it. Can't stand guys that have egos about this. "***** yeah dude this **** is amazing. I love this feeling, I'm grabbing another beer." "Good s*** man." "Hold up I'm gonna roll another joint." "All right awesome dude." "This is *****ing awesome hahaha." "I'm there next time I'm getting *****ed up with you." Helllllll no. I've listened to guys talk like that.
> - No sense of humor.
> - Overly overweight.
> - Religious freaks.
> - Possessive/controlling of me.
> - Excessive profanity.
> - Critical of me.


Marry me, B****.

Ah S*** I failed the profanity part :b


----------



## Genetic Garbage

- needs a lot of attention
- too talkative
- wants to spend a lot of time with me
- wants me to meet her friends
- wants me to go to bars and clubs with her
- wants me to move in with her
- wants to get married
- wants children
- already has children
- overly religious/wants to impose her religion on me
- doesn't respect/makes fun of my hobbies
- is argumentative and needs to be right all the time
- smokes/drinks/likes doing drugs
- constant nagging
- cares about social status
- has a criminal record
- bad manners
- too fat/too skinny
- bad grammar
- doesn't speak my native language
- can't live with the fact that I will never own a car
- malicious/manipulative
- wants me to get a smartphone
- too tall/too short
- too old/too young
- wants me to pay for everything
- can't stand to be alone
- is a morning person
- is delusionally positive
- had lots of sexual partners 
- has piercings/tattoos
- arrogant
- extroverted
- controlling/clingy
- poor hygiene
- bad teeth
- listens to rap
- picks fights
- gossips
- unpunctual
- high sex drive


----------



## licorice

Uncreative
Unappreciative of art (be it film, literature, or otherwise)
Tries to make everything a joke
Thinks _nothing _can be a joke


----------



## pumaa

narcissistic
smokes weed
controlling 
uptight
close minded
manipulative 
selfish
unintelligent 
religious
conservative


----------



## h00dz

- Massive Laundry lists of turn offs


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> - Massive Laundry lists of turn offs


The ones that have like over 20 turn-offs have major mental issues. I doubt they'll ever find someone that they'll get along with.


----------



## renegade disaster

komorikun said:


> The ones that have like over 20 turn-offs have major mental issues. I doubt they'll ever find someone that they'll get along with.


I kind of agree, although I can't speak for other people I do see that because there are so many things that can bother me about people. my list isn't particularly long for turns off, but if I were to combine a list of turn offs with a list of things that annoy me with people in general it makes it hard to actually find people that I want to spend a lot of time around.
I wish I could be one of those people that care less and that aren't bothered by things.


----------



## MidnightBlu

komorikun said:


> The ones that have like over 20 turn-offs have major mental issues. I doubt they'll ever find someone that they'll get along with.


I listed some turn offs that are deal breakers. I don't have a lot of deal breakers, I have more turn offs, but they aren't deal breakers and I would still date the guy depending the situation.


----------



## MidnightBlu

komorikun said:


> OMG. I have now seen something worse. There's a guy with a photo of him and a dead deer in his profile!!


That is a huge turn off. Unfortunately, most of the guys profiles I end up checking out they like hunting.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

MidnightBlu said:


> That is a huge turn off. Unfortunately, most of the guys profiles I end up checking out they like hunting.


Inner girl wants a killer man! :b


----------



## MidnightBlu

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Inner girl wants a killer man! :b


Ok I admit guys with guns are big turn ons (especially military guys they are really hot, dated one and seeing another one sorta), but killing animals is not a turn on.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

MidnightBlu said:


> Ok I admit guys with guns are big turn ons (especially military guys they are really hot, dated one and seeing another one sorta), but killing animals is not a turn on.


LOL

You love your guys with their 'guns' alright, just careful what they 'shoot' you with.


----------



## MidnightBlu

TheDarkGuardian said:


> LOL
> 
> You love your guys with their 'guns' alright, just careful what they 'shoot' you with.


Lol it's embarrassing.

:hide


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

MidnightBlu said:


> Lol it's embarrassing.
> 
> :hide


Your boyfriend comes rushing in guns blazing.

'It's alright dear, nothing to be ashamed of!'

Your boyfriend shoots a couple of bullets into the ceiling, bringing down the chandelier.

'Oh honey, marry me!' says MidnightBlu as she gets out from under the chair.

'YEEEHAAAA' says your now-Fiancee as he tosses a grenade with one hand into the background, blowing up more furniture and holding you with his other. Then he gives you his pistol and you both hold onto the weapon and shoot an Apple off the top of a hostage's head who's been sitting there the entire time.


----------



## MidnightBlu

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Your boyfriend comes rushing in guns blazing.
> 
> 'It's alright dear, nothing to be ashamed of!'
> 
> Your boyfriend shoots a couple of bullets into the ceiling, bringing down the chandelier.
> 
> 'Oh honey, marry me!' says MidnightBlu as she gets out from under the chair.
> 
> 'YEEEHAAAA' says your now-Fiancee as he tosses a grenade with one hand into the background, blowing up more furniture and holding you with his other. Then he gives you his pistol and you both hold onto the weapon and shoot an Apple off the top of a hostage's head who's been sitting there the entire time.


Hahahahahahahahaha. That was pretty good, however I want him to ask me to marry him.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

MidnightBlu said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. That was pretty good, however I want him to ask me to marry him.


He better be creative about it, like ask you to look down a Sniper scope at the rifle range one day and you see the paper target with the words 'Marry Me' written on them. Then you say yes and all that time he had C4 planted on the target and blows it up and you embrace while explosions are going on in the background.

I think I've been watching too much Burn Notice lately.


----------



## sanspants08

Gun-crazy women are pretty common around here and they're an instant turn-off. If she thinks there's "a revolution coming and we gotta get ready," or has any other conspiracy theories to spew about, I'm outta there. 

Hmm...I'm also turned off by sports-fanatic women and those who honestly don't like animals.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

sanspants08 said:


> Gun-crazy women are pretty common around here and they're an instant turn-off. If she thinks there's "a revolution coming and we gotta get ready," or has any other conspiracy theories to spew about, I'm outta there.
> 
> Hmm...I'm also turned off by sports-fanatic women and those who honestly don't like animals.


Whatever floats your boat.

But I'd love my girl to be able to handle a Glock.


----------



## sanspants08

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> But I'd love my girl to be able to handle a Glock.


It's not whether or not she can handle it. That's fine with me. I don't want one who thinks she needs to know how to use it because she's a paranoid nutjob.


----------



## SilentLyric

is super into health and fitness
doesn't like to drink
obese ( I like a little extra, I think it's cute actually, but not too much weight!)


----------



## MidnightBlu

TheDarkGuardian said:


> He better be creative about it, like ask you to look down a Sniper scope at the rifle range one day and you see the paper target with the words 'Marry Me' written on them. Then you say yes and all that time he had C4 planted on the target and blows it up and you embrace while explosions are going on in the background.
> 
> I think I've been watching too much Burn Notice lately.


Haha that would freak me out and I'm not that intense.


----------



## Kalliber

STDS, loud, not the good crazy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When guy's say personal grooming is gay

When guy's say dressing a.certain way is gay.

When people constantly misuse the word gay because they aren't using it to mean happy or for a.homosexual or homoromantic relationship.

When guys feel the need to say no ****.


----------



## bad baby

• pushy
• snobbery/elitism
• egotism
• egocentrism
• guys who justify their egocentrism with, "But _EVERYONE_ is egocentric," yada yada
• guys who can't laugh at themselves
• guys who can't laugh at me (yes, AT me)
• smooth talker
• cradle robber
• blunt to a fault
• can't keep anything to themselves
• over-intellectualism
• anti-intellectualism
• guys who use words like 'over-intellectualism' and 'anti-intellectualism'
• overly logical with no consideration for other people's feelings
• overly political/religious
• homophobic


----------



## cuppy

I'd prefer no drinking/no smoking 
Also I don't like long nails :s


----------



## MidnightBlu

Long feminine nails on guys are really gross.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> When guy's say personal grooming is gay
> 
> When guy's say dressing a.certain way is gay.
> 
> When people constantly misuse the word gay because they aren't using it to mean happy or for a.homosexual or homoromantic relationship.
> 
> When guys feel the need to say no ****.


What if "no ****" is said as an ironic joke?


----------



## Charmander

Likes to wear over-sized hipster glasses and chinos.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> What if "no ****" is said as an ironic joke?


I wrote this when I was annoyed about something. I'd probably let it slide if it seemed like they were messing around and only occasionally. It just bugs me when people constantly say that and seem really insecure about their sexuality like being gay is a terrible thing they must avoid :/


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wrote this when I was annoyed about something. I'd probably let it slide if it seemed like they were messing around and only occasionally. It just bugs me when people constantly say that and seem really insecure about their sexuality like being gay is a terrible thing they must avoid :/


Well, I use it all the time as a joke. Lots of people don't get it though.


----------



## Elad

gunner21 said:


> Well, I use it all the time as a joke. Lots of people don't get it though.


Its funny you said this, because I was just thinking the exact same thing last night. I guess a lot of people actually think the "no ****" is serious, a bit too much of an inside joke I suppose. no ****.


----------



## komorikun

MidnightBlu said:


> Long feminine nails on guys are really gross.


It's really gross when they just grow out the pinky.


----------



## Jesuszilla

komorikun said:


> It's really gross when they just grow out the pinky.


I was thinking about that why the hell do guys do that? It is weird as hell its really only older men and the pinky is yellow and crusty looking, Yuck


----------



## komorikun

Jesuszilla said:


> I was thinking about that why the hell do guys do that? It is weird as hell its really only older men and the pinky is yellow and crusty looking, Yuck


They use it for picking stuff out of places.


----------



## Kalliber

Stinky, dirty, arrogant,selfish,rude


----------



## SilentLyric

cuppycake said:


> I'd prefer no drinking/no smoking
> Also I don't like long nails :s


well I guess we can't date :yes


----------



## Noll

Jesuszilla said:


> I was thinking about that why the hell do guys do that? It is weird as hell its really only older men and the pinky is yellow and crusty looking, Yuck


apparently they can be used for sniffing coke.


----------



## renegade disaster

I thought that the problem with saying no **** was due to calling a homosexual a **** is a slur? (someone please correct me if i'm wrong) I guess it's not a bad idea to avoid using that word.

no **** isn't meant to be derogatory though, as I understand it. for example "I love you man, no ****."

translates to; "I love you man, but not in that sort of way because i'm not sexually inclined towards men." its just making things clear, since some people might take things the wrong way or something? and I suppose that could make it awkward. although I can see how the phrase can be taken as homosexual = bad. when people dismiss things its often assumed it was dismissed because it was wrong or bad where it might just be a matter of taste.


----------



## Ape in space

- forgets to recite her daily verse praising my greatness when I wake up
- does not treat my penis with the reverence it deserves
- tries to talk to me without making an appointment through my secretary / mistress
- hopes for an occasional word of gratitude from me, even though she knows that the mere privilege of serving me is the highest honour there is. I hate that sense of entitlement in a girl.


----------



## cuppy

SilentLuke said:


> well I guess we can't date :yes


I only had two things, noo~~ 
May you find love someday :cry


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> Believes in things like ghosts or spirits or any of that other new age hippie bull****


Oi, just because you believe in ghosts doesn't mean you're a hippie :|


----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> Oi, just because you believe in ghosts doesn't mean you're a hippie :|


But it makes you a new age hippy!


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> But it makes you a new age hippy!


I believe in ghosts, I'm definitely NOT a hippie, new aged or not!


----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> I believe in ghosts, I'm definitely NOT a hippie, new aged or not!


Nah, you're not.

New age hippies believe in crap like spirits, visions, that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Spritz11

NoHeart said:


> Nah, you're not.
> 
> New age hippies believe in crap like spirits, visions, that kind of nonsense.


I believe in all that stuff, I'll admit proudly :3


----------



## Daveyboy

Dorito breath .........


----------



## NoHeart

Spritz11 said:


> I believe in all that stuff, I'll admit proudly :3


----------



## ryancc

Genetic Garbage said:


> - listens to rap


wow


----------



## cmed

People who are very easily offended/outraged are really off-putting. Not just in a potential partner, but in general.


----------



## jessabones

*- Bad teeth*. 
*There is no reason why you shouldn't be brushing your teeth AT LEAST twice a day, and taking care of them. There is no reason why you shouldn't AT LEAST be taking a shower once a day. I mean damn. A beautiful smile and hygiene is important. *

- *Close Mindedness*.
*Live a little bit. Learn of life a little bit. Try new things, you boring, boring soul.*

- *Pessimists.*
*I'm already one, don't need another. But they say a negative plus a negative equals a positive. So maybe we will romantically end each other's life or something *shrug**

- *Tasteless Humor.*
*Racial jokes, or jokes about someone's culture, language or appearance etc. is never okay around me.*

*- People Who Put Words In My Mouth/Jumping To Conclusions.*
*If I didn't say it and you KNOW I didn't say it, then shut the **** up. Thank you.*



cmed said:


> People who are very easily offended/outraged are really off-putting. Not just in a potential partner, but in general.


_This_,* This*,* THIS*.
I can't STAND overly sensitive people. SOOO annoying. You need to be able to laugh and have a great sense of humor. Oooh and if you do not know what sarcasm is, get the hell away from me.


----------



## Imbored21

I think i already replied to this thread but...

Ugly
Fat
Red Hair
Owns a Dog
No Ambition
Pasty skin
Low Self Esteem
African
Judgemental
Too modest
Pushy
Obsessed with their phone
Bad breath
Smells bad
Bad Hygeine
Yellow Teeth
Does drugs
Stupid
No Social Skills
Bad fashion sense
Expects the man to pay for everything
Doesn't say "Thankyou"
Lies there like a dead fish in bed
Whines a lot
Short Tempered
Selfish
Gives up easily
Wears Sweatpants
Wears Uggs
Racist
Has an annoying voice
Talks too much
Talks too little
Not self sufficient
Not independent
Waits for things to happen 
Bad Sense of Humor
Always sad
Stuffs their bra
Plugs
Artistic
Cares about stupid little things
Orders a salad
Has stupidly expensive clothes/accessories
Not aware of current events
Wears Nail Polish
Lies
Makes excuses
I'm never wrong attitude
Goes to college to get married
Promiscuous
Indirect
Passive Aggressive
high maintenance
Handicapped 
Drives a car that they can't afford
Annoying
Tries too hard
Acts like someone they're not
Tries to look cool
Has Social Anxiety Disorder
Depressed
Takes too many selfies
Wears the same pants every day
Smokes
Puts words into other people's mouths
Pessimists
Closeminded
talks bad about others
Abusive
Thinks it's funny to see others in pain
Doesn't turn the fan on after taking a dump
Too passive
Doesn't make decisions for themselves
Indecisive
Doesn't wash hands enough
Beats their kids
Beats their parents
Beats their friends
Doesn't accept me for who I am.
Dyed Hair

I know I am a lot of things on that list but I never said I would date myself. And most of these are just turn offs not deal breakers. I would like to say nothing is a deal breaker except for bad breath and bad hygeine.


----------



## innanna

Unintelligent, or a lack of curiosity about the world
Not introspective
Not passionate
Shallow
Obedient to authority
****ty taste in music
Short hair (just a weird personal preference. I love long hair)
Interest in me as a prize or some weird object of personal validation, rather than as a person. This tends to overlap with both a lack of introspection and raging misogyny, both of which also suck.
Sexually repressed
Unable to hold their own in an intellectual debate

I actually tend to prefer shy/somewhat awkward guys. I don't gravitate towards the depressed ones, though, I have enough of that mess for two as it is.


----------



## starburst93

I don't have that high of standards. Basically my prerequisites for a partner are that i need to be attracted to them, they need to be faithful, they need to communicate their feelings, they take showers, they make compromises in the relationship, they don't have severe metal illness (even then i might be willing if they are self aware and willing to work on it), oh yeah and they don't kill puppies or molest children in their spare time. I can deal with any quirks, personalities and baggage if you have those traits. I think communication and making compromises are one of the most important things because you need them in order to solve problems and have a healthy relationship.


----------



## renegade disaster

starburst93 said:


> they don't have severe metal illness (even then i might be willing if they are self aware and willing to work on it)


some people with severe mental illness can't "work on it" or get a cure though.


----------



## gunner21

jessabones said:


> *- Bad teeth*.
> *There is no reason why you shouldn't be brushing your teeth AT LEAST twice a day, and taking care of them. There is no reason why you shouldn't AT LEAST be taking a shower once a day. I mean damn. A beautiful smile and hygiene is important. *
> 
> - *Close Mindedness*.
> *Live a little bit. Learn of life a little bit. Try new things, you boring, boring soul.*
> 
> - *Pessimists.*
> *I'm already one, don't need another. But they say a negative plus a negative equals a positive. So maybe we will romantically end each other's life or something *shrug**
> 
> - *Tasteless Humor.
> Racial jokes, or jokes about someone's culture, language or appearance etc. is never okay around me.*
> 
> *- People Who Put Words In My Mouth/Jumping To Conclusions.*
> *If I didn't say it and you KNOW I didn't say it, then shut the **** up. Thank you.*
> 
> _This_,* This*,* THIS*.
> I can't STAND overly sensitive people. SOOO annoying. You need to be able to laugh and have a great sense of humor. Oooh and if you do not know what sarcasm is, get the hell away from me.




Contradictory much?


----------



## veron

Imbored21 said:


> Doesn't turn the fan on after taking a dump


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Three eyes. That's a dealbreaker right there.


----------



## trendyfool

Imbored21 said:


> I think i already replied to this thread but...
> 
> Ugly
> Fat
> Red Hair
> Owns a Dog
> No Ambition
> Pasty skin
> Low Self Esteem
> African
> Judgemental
> Too modest
> Pushy
> Obsessed with their phone
> Bad breath
> Smells bad
> Bad Hygeine
> Yellow Teeth
> Does drugs
> Stupid
> No Social Skills
> Bad fashion sense
> Expects the man to pay for everything
> Doesn't say "Thankyou"
> Lies there like a dead fish in bed
> Whines a lot
> Short Tempered
> Selfish
> Gives up easily
> Wears Sweatpants
> Wears Uggs
> Racist
> Has an annoying voice
> Talks too much
> Talks too little
> Not self sufficient
> Not independent
> Waits for things to happen
> Bad Sense of Humor
> Always sad
> Stuffs their bra
> Plugs
> Artistic
> Cares about stupid little things
> Orders a salad
> Has stupidly expensive clothes/accessories
> Not aware of current events
> Wears Nail Polish
> Lies
> Makes excuses
> I'm never wrong attitude
> Goes to college to get married
> Promiscuous
> Indirect
> Passive Aggressive
> high maintenance
> Handicapped
> Drives a car that they can't afford
> Annoying
> Tries too hard
> Acts like someone they're not
> Tries to look cool
> Has Social Anxiety Disorder
> Depressed
> Takes too many selfies
> Wears the same pants every day
> Smokes
> Puts words into other people's mouths
> Pessimists
> Closeminded
> talks bad about others
> Abusive
> Thinks it's funny to see others in pain
> Doesn't turn the fan on after taking a dump
> Too passive
> Doesn't make decisions for themselves
> Indecisive
> Doesn't wash hands enough
> Beats their kids
> Beats their parents
> Beats their friends
> Doesn't accept me for who I am.
> Dyed Hair
> 
> I know I am a lot of things on that list but I never said I would date myself. And most of these are just turn offs not deal breakers. I would like to say nothing is a deal breaker except for bad breath and bad hygeine.


I really enjoyed imagining someone with all of these traits. A fat, smelly African woman with red hair who beats everyone around her, never washes her hands, and only eats salads (but is somehow still fat). she wears uggs and sweatpants at the college she looks for a husband at, but she has no ambition so she's been there for years and years. lawl


----------



## komorikun

How can you want someone that's not fat but complain if they eat salads?


----------



## renegade disaster

and how do you get turned off by someone eating a salad? unless they eat like the cookie monster.


----------



## jessabones

gunner21 said:


> [/U]
> 
> Contradictory much?


How? 
I'm clean, I'm not overly sensitive, I'm not close minded to learning about things, I don't put words in people's mouth, I don't make racial jokes, yes I'm a bit pessimistic but it'd be annoying if we are BOTH depressed. I also can have a laugh and a great sense of humor without saying things offensive to peoples culture etc. I am a sarcastic person. But that won't offend people's culture, language or appearance either. Tasteless humor and humor are 2 different things. One is racist/offensive the other is not. Finding a person racist is not being overly sensitive. It's being respectful to people's race. So how?


----------



## tea111red

Overtly sexual and has little to no manners.


----------



## Charmander

trendyfool said:


> I really enjoyed imagining someone with all of these traits. A fat, smelly African woman with red hair who beats everyone around her, never washes her hands, and only eats salads (but is somehow still fat). she wears uggs and sweatpants at the college she looks for a husband at, but she has no ambition so she's been there for years and years. lawl


:lol

Thought it was funny that judgemental was on the list as well.


----------



## emmagoldman

trendyfool said:


> I really enjoyed imagining someone with all of these traits. A fat, smelly African woman with red hair who beats everyone around her, never washes her hands, and only eats salads (but is somehow still fat). she wears uggs and sweatpants at the college she looks for a husband at, but she has no ambition so she's been there for years and years. lawl


You really enjoyed imagining someone with all of those traits because it was a turn-on to you? lawl.


----------



## markwalters2

mezzoforte said:


> What turns you off? Not necessarily deal-breakers, but things that you'd prefer for your potential partner not to have. (Other than STDs :b)
> 
> For me: -arrogance
> -lacks ambition
> -takes drugs
> -sports fanatic
> -is very muscular
> -close-minded
> -homophobic


Darn. I have all of those.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Doesn't turn the fan on after taking a dump HAHAHA!


----------



## MidnightBlu

Lol WOW orders a salad is a turn off. After reading a lot of these lists, sheesh a lot of people on SAS have high expectations in a partner and then you hear them crying how they can't get someome or how they have problems (obviously, why most of you are on SAS). How hypocritical. Beggers can't be choosers.

I mean sh!t, normal people I know with no "problems" aren't THIS picky. I sense some insecurity issues that's why a lot of people here are so picky.

Just being extremely blunt. Had to be said.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't joke, Is too serious, nasty, bad hygiene, racist, arrogant


----------



## miserablecow

Narrow-minded


----------



## markwalters2

MidnightBlu said:


> Lol WOW orders a salad is a turn off. After reading a lot of these lists, sheesh a lot of people on SAS have high expectations in a partner and then you hear them crying how they can't get someome or how they have problems (obviously, why most of you are on SAS). How hypocritical. Beggers can't be choosers.
> 
> I mean sh!t, normal people I know with no "problems" aren't THIS picky. I sense some insecurity issues that's why a lot of people here are so picky.
> 
> Just being extremely blunt. Had to be said.


You turn me on.


----------



## diamondheart89

Did anyone mention being on their phone/ipad/whatever ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Puppet Master

Ended up being longer than I intended but meh some of these are complete deal breakers though.

1. Ignorant
2. Obsessed with meaningless bull**** - Sick of people who are obsessed with their cars, their games, their sports, their tv, all the ****ing petty bull****
3. Weak (not sure how to explain this one)- Truly weak people are an eyesore
4. Fat
5. Has tattoos
6. Has piercings (don't give a **** about ears but most of the others look horrible)
7. Wants to live in Illinois - I've already made the decision to leave in the long run whether I go alone or not is irrelevant
8. Overly religious - No I will not pray with you and I will not enter another religions building/talk to their holy men/etc.. I want nothing to do with the religion of anyone else and I will not ask you to get involved in my views either
9. Views the martial arts as violence or the gear as a "costume" - This just pisses me off for reason
10. Has/Wants kids
11. Lacks ambition ie wants to be taken care of

Truthfully outside of piercings/tattoos all of these fit some part of my family


----------



## jessabones

Wanting a person with good hygiene isn't picky.
Wash your *** and brush your teeth please.


----------



## roxie2519

Cockiness , falseness, negativity , cry baby.


----------



## MidnightBlu

diamondheart89 said:


> Did anyone mention being on their phone/ipad/whatever ALL THE TIME.


Yeah that kind of bothers me too. Especially on first dates.


----------



## lonelyhippie

turn offs:

-doesn't like hugs
-judgmental
-boring
-clean cut
-is afraid to be themselves 
-no intrest on music
-no respect for the environment 
-doesn't appreciate art


----------



## MidnightBlu

jessabones said:


> Wanting a person with good hygiene isn't picky.
> Wash your *** and brush your teeth please.


I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about the people with long lists with unreasonable turn offs.


----------



## Mr Bacon

-bad hygiene
-neglected general appearance
-arrogance
-nerdiness
-lack of respect for others
-stressed out chatterboxes... sometimes they just can't stop talking at the speed of light :doh
-freckles, generally on redheads
-too skinny or fat chicks


----------



## MidnightBlu

Haha I've been around people that talked too much I end up being into space shooting aliens...


----------



## Valtron

Puppet Master said:


> 5. Has tattoos
> 6. Has piercings (don't give a **** about ears but most of the others look horrible)


Glad I'm not the only person, I can't stand that crap. There's a woman in my chemistry class who has a piercing on the back of her neck. What is the point?


----------



## Jesuszilla

Valtron said:


> Glad I'm not the only person, I can't stand that crap. There's a woman in my chemistry class who has a piercing on the back of her neck. What is the point?


I have seen the neck piercings and wondered the same thing. I think the worst piercings are those cheek or dimple piercings I'm seeing everywhere. So, so ugly.


----------



## Valtron

Jesuszilla said:


> I have seen the neck piercings and wondered the same thing. I think the worst piercings are those cheek or dimple piercings I'm seeing everywhere. So, so ugly.


I don't care if they're more common nowadays, I still think they look trashy.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Neck piercings look painful. I don't like piercings on guys, but I think tattoos on them are sexy.


----------



## FlowerChild13

Hunts, overly religious, hates tattoos, ignorant/close minded, wants kids, no sense of adventure


----------



## vivibe

For men, arrogance, general dbaginess, mustaches. 
For women, masculinity and those who dress in just tshirts/sweatpants/don't wear makeup/etc.
Oh, and a turn-off for both is anyone with an actual drug or alcohol addiction (smoking or using/drinking occasionally is okay). And bad hygiene of course. :b


----------



## NoHeart

Too clingy or needy, I don't mean as in I won't be there for her or whatever, but I'm just not the kind of guy who needs to talk to the girl he likes all the time. 

I've never had a relationship but I'm the same with friends, call me once a week or lets go for a drink once a week and that's good enough for me. 

I see my best friend maybe once a month at most, talk to the guy sometimes every day after day, though not like hour long conversations unless we might play a game together.

And I'm rambling, I think... I just think I don't need ALOT of time together.

Oh and that then would be a turn-off I guess lol


----------



## Asaad

LMFAO :> well I don't turn the fan on after I take a s*** but I do leave the door open so it can air out :> Maybe that's not that great since the smell can spill out throughout the house. Good luck future spouse


----------



## just smile

piercings anywhere :x, negativity, huge cusser, party animals, smoking, insensitive, and who doesn't like adventure and trying new things >.<


----------



## renegade disaster

Asaad said:


> LMFAO :> well I don't turn the fan on after I take a sht but I do leave the door open so it can air out :> Maybe that's not that great since the smell can spill out throughout the house. Good luck future spouse


the trick is to leave the door closed but open a window in there.

a helpful tip from personal experience/ 33 years of crapping.


----------



## Asaad

renegade disaster said:


> the trick is to leave the door closed but open a window in there.
> 
> a helpful tip from personal experience/ 33 years of crapping.


Naw I think I kind of like the idea of the smell seeping out into the rest of the house so that everyone there can enjoy it :>


----------



## goosebump

Arrogance
Controlling
Greedy
Sexist
Judgmental
Narcissistic
Entitlement

Basically ego-maniac.


----------



## Mochyn

not being single.


----------



## Testsubject

- Wants kids

-intelligence 

- having close family or friends

-independence


----------



## Just Some Guy

Turnoffs for me would be:

Arrogance
Lack of Ambition
Below Average intelligence
Huge Mood swings
Someone who wouldn't take "no" for an answer

But then again, relationships and girls aren't something that'll ever affect me anyway, seeing as I won't get that far.


----------



## Serephina

Testsubject said:


> - Wants kids
> 
> -intelligence
> 
> - having close family or friends
> 
> -independence


You sound like a sociopath  ......... seriously!


----------



## Testsubject

Serephina said:


> You sound like a sociopath  ......... seriously!


If you say so, I personally don't think I am. I was diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder at 21 but I've come a long way from then and now. Criminologist often use sociopath/sociopathy for people who are impulsive, irresponsible,disorganized, and often violent. Fortunately I harbor none of those characteristics. These are just "turn-offs" for me, I can't help it the heart wants what the heart wants. Why be so judgmental? Nothing I said is "wrong" by any standard. I understand you may disagree with my choice in a mate, but no reason to resort to name calling. :blank


----------



## Serephina

Testsubject said:


> If you say so, I personally don't think I am. I was diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder at 21 but I've come a long way from then and now. Criminologist often use sociopath/sociopathy for people who are impulsive, irresponsible,disorganized, and often violent. Fortunately I harbor none of those characteristics. These are just "turn-offs" for me, I can't help it the heart wants what the heart wants. Why be so judgmental? Nothing I said is "wrong" by any standard. I understand you may disagree with my choice in a mate, but no reason to resort to name calling. :blank


Why would you want to deny your partner 'close family and friends'?

Why would you want to deny someone intelligence and independence?

Would you deny yourself those qualities?


----------



## Testsubject

Serephina said:


> *Why would you want to deny your partner 'close family and friends'?*


Friend and family can interfere with relationships. Studies show both positive and negative possibilities from this interference. I personally would just rather not have to deal with it. I can link some of the research if you would like, but this is somewhat common knowledge.



Serephina said:


> *Why would you want to deny someone intelligence and independence?*


Granted this is little of a leap on my part but intelligence does have a positive correlation to income. Recent studies (2010) shows that divorce rate and other relationship problems increase when a woman makes more than her husband. Below is an excerpt from the study:

***The notion that a man should earn more than his wife not only impacts marriage rates, the researchers show, but also influences how much a married woman works outside the home and how household chores are divided. Moreover, women who deviate from that norm pay a social price.

Women outearn their husbands in nearly a quarter of households with spouses between 18 and 65 years old, according to data from the 2010 American Community Survey. But their increased paycheck comes at a price, as the researchers show. They find that marriage rates decline when a woman has the potential to outearn her husband. Using US Census Bureau data from 1970 to 2010, Bertrand and her coauthors find that the more likely it is that a wife can earn more than her husband, the less likely she is to work outside the home.

Moreover, among adults age 25 to 39, marriage rates have declined from about 81 percent in 1970 to 51 percent in 2010. The authors calculate that as much as 29 percent of that decline may be linked to aversion to a wife earning more than her husband.

A married woman earning more increases the probability of unhappiness in her union. Using data from 4,000 married couples surveyed as part of the US National Survey of Families and Households, the researchers show that the percentage of people who report being "very happy" with their marriage declines when a woman earns more money than her husband.

While close to 50 percent of wives and husbands report being very happily married, both spouses are 6 percentage points less likely to report a "very happy" marriage when the wife earns more. They're 8 percentage points more likely to report marital troubles in the past year and 6 percentage points more likely to have discussed separating in the past year.

A woman outearning her husband could even doom the marriage, as the researchers report this "increases the likelihood of divorce by 50 percent." ***



Serephina said:


> *Would you deny yourself those qualities?*


No, but I am human and its fairly common for humans to put themselves above others. If giving the chance who would choose all aspects of their life to be adventitious. Again these are turn-offs for me. They are not a deal breaker as I hardly think I can actively find someone with these qualities. This is all hypothetical by nature. Why get up in arms about a completely opinionated response? I don't believe anything I've listed is criminal.


----------



## Serephina

Testsubject said:


> Friend and family can interfere with relationships. Studies show both positive and negative possibilities from this interference. I personally would just rather not have to deal with it. I can link some of the research if you would like, but this is somewhat common knowledge.
> 
> Granted this is little of a leap on my part but intelligence does have a positive correlation to income. Recent studies (2010) shows that divorce rate and other relationship problems increase when a woman makes more than her husband. Below is an excerpt from the study:
> 
> ***The notion that a man should earn more than his wife not only impacts marriage rates, the researchers show, but also influences how much a married woman works outside the home and how household chores are divided. Moreover, women who deviate from that norm pay a social price.
> 
> Women outearn their husbands in nearly a quarter of households with spouses between 18 and 65 years old, according to data from the 2010 American Community Survey. But their increased paycheck comes at a price, as the researchers show. They find that marriage rates decline when a woman has the potential to outearn her husband. Using US Census Bureau data from 1970 to 2010, Bertrand and her coauthors find that the more likely it is that a wife can earn more than her husband, the less likely she is to work outside the home.
> 
> Moreover, among adults age 25 to 39, marriage rates have declined from about 81 percent in 1970 to 51 percent in 2010. The authors calculate that as much as 29 percent of that decline may be linked to aversion to a wife earning more than her husband.
> 
> A married woman earning more increases the probability of unhappiness in her union. Using data from 4,000 married couples surveyed as part of the US National Survey of Families and Households, the researchers show that the percentage of people who report being "very happy" with their marriage declines when a woman earns more money than her husband.
> 
> While close to 50 percent of wives and husbands report being very happily married, both spouses are 6 percentage points less likely to report a "very happy" marriage when the wife earns more. They're 8 percentage points more likely to report marital troubles in the past year and 6 percentage points more likely to have discussed separating in the past year.
> 
> A woman outearning her husband could even doom the marriage, as the researchers report this "increases the likelihood of divorce by 50 percent." ***
> 
> No, but I am human and its fairly common for humans to put themselves above others. If giving the chance who would choose all aspects of their life to be adventitious. Again these are turn-offs for me. They are not a deal breaker as I hardly think I can actively find someone with these qualities. This is all hypothetical by nature. Why get up in arms about a completely opinionated response? I don't believe anything I've listed is criminal.


'criminal': what an odd word to choose.

I reacted originally because I was so taken aback with your replies to the OP's question. This is the 21st century, for goodness' sake, and you are a _young_ man.

I looked at your profile for clues as to why you would list the 'turn-offs' that you did and was further disturbed by the article you are thinking of writing a thesis on.


----------



## Mochyn

Having multiple multiple multiple partners and potential partners that are higher on the 'want' list than me. The fact that there are so many they form a list.


----------



## riderless

I don't like balding women with glasses and a double chin.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Testsubject said:


> If you say so, I personally don't think I am. *I was diagnosed with antisocial personality disorder* at 21 but I've come a long way from then and now. Criminologist often use sociopath/sociopathy for people who are impulsive, irresponsible,disorganized, and often violent. Fortunately I harbor none of those characteristics. These are just "turn-offs" for me, I can't help it the heart wants what the heart wants. Why be so judgmental? Nothing I said is "wrong" by any standard. I understand you may disagree with my choice in a mate, but no reason to resort to name calling. :blank












Also I still remember that creepy comment you made in another thread not long ago about wanting your partner to have no one to turn to or something :lol you have to see how that stuff comes across man.


----------



## sleepforeverandever

-narrow minded
-stubborn
-controlling 
-sex obsessed (a.k.a can't go five minutes without talking about it) I'm definitely not a prude, but you dont need to talk about it 24/7, theres a time and place for it to be fully enjoyed, don't make me feel like an object during every day conversation.

and I've never dated a guy without heaps of tattoos but that's just me lol it wouldn't be a deal-breaker though.


----------



## Gavroche

- hates kids
- is a spendthrift
- identifies as politically progressive
- tries to push me to become an avid texter
- invariably sways with the pop-cultural winds 
- has vapid interests


----------



## simplyshy

- arrogant
- insensitive
- lack of patience
- mean
- abusive
- criminal record
- drugs
- drinks all the time (one or two doesn't bother me)
- very moody
- lazy
- sits at home all day and has no sense of adventure
- no manners
- bad hygiene
- mean to their family
- ungrateful
- money hungry
- stuck in society meaning loves the "Hollywood world"
- tries hard to fit in with society aka not comfortable with who they are
- thinks that they are gods gift.
Wow I guess at 40 I have become pickier


----------



## hasbeenpugged

- ignorant
- closed minded
- deeply religious
- bad hygiene
- tactless
- is not curious about anything
- obsessed with drugs of any kind


----------



## BadStacks

-unsympathetic
-deceitful
-overly impulsive


----------



## TenYears

God there's a lot

-lying
-cheating
-head games
-drama queens
-doesn't take care of herself, hygiene
-shallow
-too materialistic
-overly religious
-leaving the bathroom door open when you pee (every woman I have ever been with has done this. Why?)
-talking too much but never really saying anything
-being unempathetic
-judgemental
-nagging
-close-minded
-hates kids
-swearing like a sailor (some is OK)
-wearing anything to bed
-unmotivated, no ambition, no goals
-talking about an ex
-having a list of exes that is so long it takes several sheets of paper
-too clingy
-not clingy enough
-doesn't know how to loosen up and have fun
-into drugs

there are lots more, all I could think of now


----------



## cuppy

Testsubject said:


> Recent studies (2010) shows that divorce rate and other relationship problems increase when a woman makes more than her husband.


I also read that having a higher income puts the woman in a more secure position to leave an unhappy marriage. (If she was more financially dependent on her husband, it would be harder to leave, I'd imagine.)

I found the article you quoted, and I noticed the last part (not included in your post) looked interesting:


> "Moreover, *wives who earn more often end up doing more of the household chores, not less.* Data from the American Time Use Survey, covering the years 2003 to 2011, shows that while husbands spent an average of 20.8 hours a week on nonmarket work and child care, wives spent 33.5 hours on those activities. One explanation for this, the researchers suggest, is that a wife making more money is doing more chores to assuage her husband's unease. But serving as both the primary breadwinner and the primary homemaker may be draining. *That, the researchers point out, "may be one of the mechanisms behind our results on divorce."*


So it's not *just* the income that decides whether or not a marriage will end in divorce; there are different factors to take into consideration.


----------



## arrythmia96

-Overly Extroverted/Loud/Places too much importance on socialization
-Does not understand art or music
-Is promiscuous 
-Is a prude
-Close-mindedness 
-Hates drinking/smoking/gambling/drug use (cannabis, psychedelics) even in moderation
-Has no self-control 
-Has no motivation
-Poor health/hygiene
-Unintelligent
-No creativity (artistically, practically, or sexually)
-No hobbies or interests


----------



## caelle

Guys who need their egos stroked for every measly thing they do.


----------



## Testsubject

cuppy said:


> I also read that having a higher income puts the woman in a more secure position to leave an unhappy marriage. (If she was more financially dependent on her husband, it would be harder to leave, I'd imagine.)
> 
> I found the article you quoted, and I noticed the last part (not included in your post) looked interesting:
> 
> So it's not *just* the income that decides whether or not a marriage will end in divorce; there are different factors to take into consideration.


I don't believe I mentioned that it was just income as the deciding factor for divorce. If I did I apologize for the generalization.


----------



## lisbeth

Bad shoes.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Testsubject said:


> - Wants kids
> 
> -intelligence
> 
> - having close family or friends
> 
> -independence


Your response intrigues me. *It sounds like you don't really have a personalized opinion on the type of girl you're attracted to, based on emotional connection/interests/compatibility. Or even looks.* It seems to me that you took the cold reasoning approach, and cited these turn-offs solely because you noted these traits were associated with higher rates of marriage failures.

You're choosing your partners in the same unemotional way you'd be selecting stocks on financial markets. _

Low debt? check. High earnings? check. Raising profits compared to last year? check. Acceptable price-to-earnings ratio? check. Still part of the S&P500? check. A majority of positive financial analyst reviews? check. Sounds good. Lemme call my broker to ask him to buy *400 shares of Christine*, *250 shares of Megan*, and *90 shares of Jennifer* - just to be sure. And while I'm at it, let's sell these 120 shares of Julie which have been rotting in my account - that one's a bad apple, shouldn't have invested in it._ :lol

I could be wrong of course, and I might've jumped to conclusions. Nonetheless, if this approach suits your own personal style, so be it. I wonder how it feels like to have antisocial personality disorder. I was under the impression it equaled being a psycho/sociopath, and that it was the polar opposite of SAD - you seem to state otherwise. One thing I have picked up on a few of your posts in other threads is that you seem to have a very "flexible" sense of morals, and you seem like an utilitarian, though - which would be a characteristic psychopaths do possess, I've heard.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Also I still remember that creepy comment you made in another thread not long ago about *wanting your partner to have no one to turn to* or something :lol you have to see how that stuff comes across man.


I burst out laughing at this one :haha

Once you're in this with me, there's no turning back, honey :bat



lisbeth said:


> Bad shoes.


Elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## somethingvague

pretty much just if they've got extremely different views or beliefs than me. worst turn off is inflated egos.


----------



## lisbeth

failoutboy said:


> I know this is probably a joke, but that is actually a common answer from girls around your age. My question is, what counts as a bad shoe? Are shoes bad if they are not expensive enough? What if they are expensive but extremely uncomfortable--that would be two negatives in my book. Are they bad if they look funny? Please explain.


Not a joke. I can't tell you which shoes are bad though. I know them when I see them.

Nothing to do with price or comfort though, that's for sure.


----------



## Greeyygooze

little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


go marry a robot.


----------



## Greeyygooze

girls with bad hygiene, super religious and smokers are deal breakers. Everything else falls into the " no ones perfect " category and i guess it all just depends on the extremity.


----------



## riderless

doesn't floss
hates all in ones
drinks ginger tea
loves dogs more than male humans
wants to controooooool you


----------



## riderless

rude
fake
cheats
lies
arrogant
doesn't accept responsibility
poor
too dependent
no job
no car
smokes
drinks more than I do
can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
tests me just to see what I would do
accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
can't get along with my friends
can't get along with my family
can't get along with people who work with me
takes forever to reply
makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
makes up excuses for declining an invitation
practical jokes
overuse of "just kidding"
sarcasm
too sensitive
too judgmental
too needy
never admits that she did something wrong
can't take care of herself
can't protect herself
doesn't take her job seriously
makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
criminal record
runs into trouble with the law
does illegal drugs
bad driver
blackmail
framing me for something I didn't do
refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
gold digger
can't pay attention
makes no effort to care about something I say/do
makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
doesn't care about first impressions
cares too much about first impressions
believes all kinds of crazy rumors
spreads rumors about me
spreads rumors about people
doesn't respect my privacy
doesn't respect the privacy of other people
afraid of getting too personal or too close
wants to get too close too quickly
lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
makes fun of random people for being different
does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
doesn't know how to use a computer
doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
has problems with her family
has a lot of drama in her life
still spends time with her exes
has a child
has been engaged/married in the past
has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
has a dog as her pet
works out too much
plays sports too much
plays basketball on a team at school
expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
starts fights
stays up way too late
doesn't wake up on time
doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
gets mad too easily
gets frustrated too easily
mentally unstable
impatient
gets tired too quickly
lazy
crazy
too religious



> I think you need to brainstorm a few more to be honest.


----------



## Sacrieur

No electricity.


----------



## probably offline

Guys who have a drinking problem(or a drug addiction). There is nothing more off-putting, for me.


----------



## beli mawr

Damn I see a lot of stuff here.

I'm not going to say I'm easy. The hygiene and some of those other things are common sense and I don't think anyone would put up with it.

I have one big turn off, and I know it's going to get me flak, but I will explain instead of a one word answer.

In my experience, I have met many women who feel they're very independent. As a result, they treat the men they're dating like crap, and will brag about how they don't need a man.

I had first hand experience in this many years back. She made a similar salary, and from the start said "I make enough money, I don't need yours." This progressed over the following weeks to "I don't need men," "I don't need help from men," "I can do fine without you," etc. A real turn off. Oh, but btw, I always paid for everything be it dinner, day trips, whatever. She was more than happy with that. But seriously, _if you don't need me to the point where you're going to repeatedly tell me in various ways the same, then what are we doing together?_ I do realize not all are the same, but left a bad taste in my mouth, and now a big turn off. Just as I can't imagine a woman would liek if I told her "I don't need you."


----------



## beli mawr

cypher said:


> This isn't about women who feel independent, but a woman you met who was being very obnoxious.


I have met quite a few like this, actually a lot of them i work with, only dumb enough to get into a relationship with one. And obnoxious or whatever you want to call her, it's that claim of "I'm independent and don't need..." that's enough to make it a turn off. I say her claim as I don't want the wrong idea being given... I've got no problem with independence.


----------



## lisbeth

failoutboy said:


> Well that is superficial. I wonder where you picked up that prejudice?


Of course it is. I'm very superficial. I like well-dressed men, what can I say.

I don't know, I think it's a pretty common thing. Some men wear absolutely hideous shoes. Actually, lots of. I think a lot of women notice that kind of thing.


----------



## Jesuszilla

lisbeth said:


> Of course it is. I'm very superficial. I like well-dressed men, what can I say.
> 
> I don't know, I think it's a pretty common thing. Some men wear absolutely hideous shoes. Actually, lots of. I think a lot of women notice that kind of thing.


My sister once told me that one of the first things she noticed about men were their shoes, then one of her friends confirmed it. Ever since then I've kept my shoes clean and buy nice looking shoes. Before then I didn't care what I was wearing.


----------



## renegade disaster

failoutboy said:


> I don't like smoking either.


most people don't, i've noticed one way to completely destroy your chances is to start smoking. you'll lose more interest than you'll gain.



failoutboy said:


> I know this is probably a joke, but that is actually a common answer from girls around your age. My question is, what counts as a bad shoe? Are shoes bad if they are not expensive enough? What if they are expensive but extremely uncomfortable--that would be two negatives in my book. Are they bad if they look funny? Please explain.


its a common thing actually that you'll be judged by the shoes you wear. google it to lookup the psychology of it.


----------



## Mochyn

Not having any shoes on, I don't care what your shoes look like I just don't like feet.

Poor hygiene.

Smoking, I come into contact with a lot of smokers at work and the stench makes me gag. I know smoking kills your sense of smell but if you could smell you, you'd quit!


----------



## Elad

smoking cigarettes or weed
ebonics/lots of slang irl (can handle it online so long as we both know its jokes, otherwise just seems really low class)
heavy drinking (as in likes to get completely smashed every weekend in clubs)
large tattoos


the biggest one is when a person just seems.. how to say.. cookie cutter, especially when it comes to hair. I love messier, textured(?) hair as opposed to the hair that looks too manufactured and perfect. I just cannot get into it as much no matter what, feels like I'm trying to get myself attracted to lego people, even if the girl herself is gorgeous.


----------



## beli mawr

failoutboy said:


> My favorite finding was that those with "attachment anxiety", where they worried about their relationships, tended to have brand new and well kept shoes. Those are the exact type of shoes these girls typically think make a guy worth dating LOL.
> ​


LOL. Thanks for the info, too as I was curious but too lazy yet to look.

Nice play on the banned status there.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Tends to boil down to about 4 things, I'm honestly not too picky. 

1.) Maturity
2.) Mentality 
3.) Attitude 
4.) Hygiene


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Misanthropy


----------



## Lish3rs

-Loud/Sloppy (Not the same as clumsy, that can almost be endearing, and I'm clumsy lol.)
-Lying

It's a more complex question to answer than it seems. I think there's more to it, since there's a multitude of traits in a person. You might be like, "oh, I like this about them, but not this", and all that.


----------



## Stilla

- Being clingy (probably n1, I need my space yo)
- Acting desperate with over the top compliments (as in "oh you're so amazing and I'm so crappy" and similar, just... don't.)
- Putting me on a pedestal
- Getting attached/thinks it's serious too early in the relationship (Ijustdon'tlikeit)
- Passiveness
- Pet names (NO)
- People pleaser


----------



## lisbeth

Unpleasant friends. Or, like, having unpleasant friends in itself is not such a dealbreaker. It's more not sticking up for me vehemently enough when they patronise me and make me uncomfortable.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i had my turn offs saved on a word document from when i used to have my sas profile filled out (yes, i like to save extra copies of every little thing because i'm anal like that) : 

munchausers, mullingerers, those who subscribe to extreme stereotypes, bigots, elitists, deadbeats, phony pooheads, broken records, extreme conservatives, arrogant buttwads, people who don't know where to draw the line.

it's general, but it definitely applies to any potential partner.


----------



## Jesuszilla

AceEmoKid said:


> i had my turn offs saved on a word document from when i used to have my sas profile filled out (*yes, i like to save extra copies of every little thing because i'm anal like that*) :


You're not the only one who does that.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Girls that have to tell you constantly how unique and quirky they are. WE GET IT YOU LIKE TEA, TATTOOS & FOREIGN MOVIES SHUT THE F$%# UP!


----------



## slowlyimproving

Not being honest with you
Unfaithful
Self Centered
Selfish
Mean Spirited


----------



## edibleadam

Doesn't have a vagina.
I'm pretty open minded beyond that. :lol


----------



## To22

These vague list. It's all too relative, plus it's the sum that dictates my reaction :troll

-Stereotypical (cliches of particular kin)
-Deceitful (in the "not so amusing" kinda way, typical style)
-Assumptive (possesses unrecognized psychic energy)
-Disagreeable phalange structure (unacceptable)
-All too familiar compliments (no, nevermind, that's cool ig)

I have to feel her.


----------



## probably offline

Zone said:


> These vague list. It's all too relative, plus it's the sum that dictates my reaction :troll
> 
> -Stereotypical (cliches of particular kin)
> -Deceitful (in the "not so amusing" kinda way, typical style)
> -Assumptive (possesses unrecognized psychic energy)
> *-Disagreeable phalange structure* (unacceptable)
> -All too familiar compliments (no, nevermind, that's cool ig)
> 
> I have to feel her.


Intredasting.

You have a lovely smile.


----------



## Tasdel

People who smoke, drink a lot, party hard, draw a lot of attention to themselves in public, know-it-alls.. and how could I forget not being loyal and trustworthy. >_>


----------



## londonguy202

Heavy drinkers
Smokers
Know it all
Party girls


----------



## londonguy202

edibleadam said:


> Doesn't have a vagina.
> I'm pretty open minded beyond that. :lol


That all our main objective


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I don't think I do so well with social butterflies. Also, unaffectionate men. I probably wouldn't like those ones either.


----------



## kjwkjw

this thread reminds me of that girls have very much demands and that im useless.


----------



## tea111red

Passiveness/indirectness (I HATE the guessing game you have to play w/ these kinds of people...it's exhausting)
Passive aggressiveness 
Rudeness
Too stubborn
Arrogance


----------



## Implicate

The biggest turn off is a lack of self confidence.


----------



## To22

probably offline said:


> Intredasting.
> 
> You have a lovely smile.


You mean this one?


----------



## probably offline

Zone said:


> You mean this one?


----------



## ThisGirl15

-rude
-egotistical
-violent
-unhygienic
-self-righteous
-lack of passion


----------



## riderless

Implicate said:


> The biggest turn off is a lack of self confidence.


I hope that's not universal. Sad if it is.
I mean I don't expect women to be super confident as long as they're not looking to me for all the answers.
Or this comment could say more about your type of personality. That you want someone to compensate for your lack of self-confidence.
I was chatting to a girl the other day and she's getting married soon. She said her previous boyfriend lacked confidence and ambition whereas her current fiancé has a game plan and oodles of confidence. Chances are she'll be much richer too. Just comes across as a tad materialistic, that's all.
Also this gal had no game plan herself, career wise, so kind of hypocritical.


----------



## retracekim

Quietness. Talk!
Being too much like me. I want to learn from you.
No self esteem. When I had very low se I wouldn't of mentioned this..but now it's a must!


----------



## estse

A guy with a stupid face. One that looks dumb and stupid. Stupid.


----------



## Yer Blues

A glass eye. 

Doesn't turn me off, I just can't tell if she's talking to me, or the person next to me. I'm already confused enough.

An eye patch. Sorry, I'm not that stupid.


----------



## riderless

Yer Blues said:


> A glass eye.
> 
> Doesn't turn me off, I just can't tell if she's talking to me, or the person next to me. I'm already confused enough.
> 
> An eye patch. Sorry, I'm not that stupid.


You are a natural born comedian.
I have to try whereas you are the complete opposite.


----------



## riderless

edibleadam said:


> Doesn't have a vagina.
> I'm pretty open minded beyond that. :lol


So we can pretty much conclude you are heterosexual, is that correct?


----------



## MrKappa

Demanding... Nagging... lack of positivity...

Criticizing... lack of constructive creativity...

Insecure... lack of confidence... inability to laugh in the face of dire circumstances...

Vanity... overly concerned about how they look...

Selfishness... always talking about them, them, them... never thinking about the whole group...

Pettiness... always fixating on insignificant things... inability to move past things...

Dishonesty... indirectness... cowardice... inability to understand when someone prefers the truth rather than continually sucking down on a sour lemon...


----------



## riderless

First of all I don't smoke pot.
Second my turn off in a pot partner would be that they smoke something that has been proven to cause mental illness. (but my mental illness wasn't caused by it I admit)


----------



## solasum

Chavs and men with short hair, basically.


----------



## calichick

There's this guy who's been following me around like a puppy dog lately, so I might as well describe him because he's the antithesis of what I look for in a man.

He is shorter than me.
He has no hair at the brutal (*cough*) age of 28.
He's too persistent.
He has no personality other than to be nice.
His voice makes me cringe because it's on the higher pitch end.
He wears sweatshirts all the time as if his wardrobe hasn't change since high school. :no
His face, his body is smooth as a baby's rump. He in fact kind of reminds me of a hairless cat. There's just no hair anywhere to be seen.
His politeness is over what a normal person's politeness should be.
Just by looking at him, you cannot figure out his race. Which normally doesn't bother me, but it's not interesting in that he's "exotic". It's just blah. (I believe he's Lebanese type.)
He does not work out. He is not athletic. I think my 8 year old niece has stronger arms than he.
The beer belly.
He is light skinned for being non European. No.


I just can't. It's bad all around.


----------



## millenniumman75

Women who tell me they think I am great and then complain about me and spread gossip and lies to their "friends".
Women who think they can control me like a piece of meat, or treat me like Al Bundy.
Lying/cheating/stealing women.


----------



## inerameia

-piercings

Some just look gross to me.


----------



## calichick

millenniumman75 said:


> Women who tell me they think I am great and then complain about me and spread gossip and lies to their "friends".
> Women who think they can control me like a piece of meat, or treat me like Al Bundy.
> Lying/cheating/stealing women.


So you've been online dating lately?

Those women on PoF are _super_b!


----------



## millenniumman75

calichick said:


> So you've been online dating lately?
> 
> Those women on PoF are _super_b!


 No way - I have never been on a dating website :lol.


----------



## riderless

calichick said:


> There's this guy who's been following me around like a puppy dog lately, so I might as well describe him because he's the antithesis of what I look for in a man.
> 
> He is shorter than me.
> He has no hair at the brutal (*cough*) age of 28.
> He's too persistent.
> He has no personality other than to be nice.
> His voice makes me cringe because it's on the higher pitch end.
> He wears sweatshirts all the time as if his wardrobe hasn't change since high school. :no
> His face, his body is smooth as a baby's rump. He in fact kind of reminds me of a hairless cat. There's just no hair anywhere to be seen.
> His politeness is over what a normal person's politeness should be.
> Just by looking at him, you cannot figure out his race. Which normally doesn't bother me, but it's not interesting in that he's "exotic". It's just blah. (I believe he's Lebanese type.)
> He does not work out. He is not athletic. I think my 8 year old niece has stronger arms than he.
> The beer belly.
> He is light skinned for being non European. No.
> 
> I just can't. It's bad all around.


So what I'm hearing is that you don't like this guy?


----------



## calichick

millenniumman75 said:


> No way - I have never been on a dating website :lol.


I wish I could say the same. :cry



riderless said:


> So what I'm hearing is that you don't like this guy?


The guy makes me nauseous.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

- Mean spirited
- dislikes cats/dogs (pets)
- too clingy
- puts down my hobbies/interests
- dismissive
- self involved
- controlling
- manipulative
- swears too much
- drinks/smokes too much 
- fakeness
- is a daytime hooker
- bogan or too bogan-esque


----------



## riderless

calichick said:


> The guy makes me nauseous.


Persistently sick then?


----------



## calichick

riderless said:


> Persistently sick then?


He shows up at random times of the day trying to see me and we all know that by physically encroaching on someone's space, you are invading their mind as well, forcing yourself into their thoughts to the point where I even happen to dream about him. (granted it was a dream about death) My greatest fear is that I will never find Mr. Right and will be forced to settle for this guy.

Hence, sick to my stomach. Just want to curl up in a ball and never see him again. :sigh

*I would like to think we all have one of these guys/girls in our lives. The worst case scenario fall back options. The type of thought which I would consider disturbing/invasive. =0 Must rinse brain.


----------



## binarybigfoot

Disrespectful
close-minded
Cheater
BO
chauvinist
Criminal
no goals
no passions


----------



## yourfavestoner

Rudeness, arrogance, lack of empathy, undervalues mental health, doesn't understand me, swears frequently


----------



## ineverwipe

Gossip, rumors, and interests in your wallet


----------



## rambo

Turns-off:
Irrational.
Lack ambition.
Closed-minded.
Weaken-minded.
Dependent.
Needy.
Lack self-improvement.


----------



## riderless

Often asks "Does that make sense?"


----------



## inerameia

-religious
-ignorant
-idk


----------



## To22

- When she plays games like feigning disinterest, telling fibs, or exaggerating in order to gain my favor
1. It's a waste of our time
2. It's kind of insulting
3. Being deceitful so soon certainly isn't helping her odds
4. If I were reading this aloud (counting included) I'd sound like a douchebag and you'd look like one for listening to me. 

I like it when women immediately give me the power to crush, reject, and humiliate them, not doing so is only prolonging the inevitable. I would do the same for anyone. You can crush me, you know why? 

Because that's what great people do.


----------



## tearsforfears

hypocritical 
discriminating
homophobic
compulsive liar
physically or emotionally abusive


----------



## jsmith92

little toaster said:


> rude
> fake
> cheats
> lies
> arrogant
> doesn't accept responsibility
> poor
> too dependent
> no job
> no car
> smokes
> drinks more than I do
> can't put her phone away to eat or hold a conversation
> tests me just to see what I would do
> accuses me of doing things without logical reasoning/adequate proof
> can't get along with my friends
> can't get along with my family
> can't get along with people who work with me
> takes forever to reply
> makes excuses for not replying to texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> ignores my texts, phone calls, emails, etc.
> makes up excuses for declining an invitation
> practical jokes
> overuse of "just kidding"
> sarcasm
> too sensitive
> too judgmental
> too needy
> never admits that she did something wrong
> can't take care of herself
> can't protect herself
> doesn't take her job seriously
> makes assumptions about me not being brave enough just because I don't want to risk my life doing something or don't want to get arrested for committing a crime
> criminal record
> runs into trouble with the law
> does illegal drugs
> bad driver
> blackmail
> framing me for something I didn't do
> refuses to pay for her stuff part of the time/expects me to pay for everything while she spends no money
> gold digger
> can't pay attention
> makes no effort to care about something I say/do
> makes no effort to understand me, my friends, or my family
> doesn't care about first impressions
> cares too much about first impressions
> believes all kinds of crazy rumors
> spreads rumors about me
> spreads rumors about people
> doesn't respect my privacy
> doesn't respect the privacy of other people
> afraid of getting too personal or too close
> wants to get too close too quickly
> lies about being pregnant or using adequate contraception
> makes fun of me, my friends, or my family
> makes fun of random people for being different
> does things just because she thought "it would be funny"
> doesn't know how to use a computer
> doesn't know how to fix simple issues with electronic devices
> has problems with her family
> has a lot of drama in her life
> still spends time with her exes
> has a child
> has been engaged/married in the past
> has lived with one of her boyfriends in the past
> has a dog as her pet
> works out too much
> plays sports too much
> plays basketball on a team at school
> expects me to be the stereotypical manly guy 100% of the time
> starts fights
> stays up way too late
> doesn't wake up on time
> doesn't take good enough care of her hygiene
> dyes her hair to anything other than blonde, brunette, red (shade that redheads have), or black
> gets mad too easily
> gets frustrated too easily
> mentally unstable
> impatient
> gets tired too quickly
> lazy
> crazy
> too religious


Wow you must have issues


----------



## xRoh

Hmm let's think..

- Has a child
- Is grossly overweight
- Terrible hygiene
- No hobbies or is not willing to try anything new
- Unromantic
- Materialistic
- Emotionally immature


----------



## Perkins

- Shuts me out/is emotionally distant.
- Crazy religious.
- Drug addict.
- Sleeps around.
- Alcoholic.
- Lies/cheats/manipulative.
- Super conservative. 
- Overbearing.
- Puts down me and my interests.
- Misogynistic/Racist/Homophobic.
- Emotionally/physically abusive/violent.
- Too clingy.
- Stoic. 
- Has a child.
- Bad hygiene. 
- is an *******.
- Is a moron.


----------



## komorikun

Really grosses me out when I see food in between the teeth. Not just the front but also between the molars.

Watching guys eat huge meals (esp. if there is meat) is also pretty disgusting.


----------



## Painful

Disrespectful
Overly pretentious
Abusive


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'm basically retired from romantic life but if I wasn't:

-Any sort of significant esoteric beliefs. I can tolerate religion as long as she isn't militant and shares my basic values.

-Excessive materialism. If it's her own money then she's free to spend it any way she likes, regardless of how frivolous it may be, but not mine (if I had any :lol) unless it's for something genuinely important.

-Intellectual shallowness. I just can't stand people that don't have anything interesting or stimulating to share and only know how to talk about the most mundane affairs.

-Passive aggressiveness. If I do something that she dislikes then she should sit with me and talk to me about it like an adult. Backhanded comments infuriate me like almost nothing else.

-Lack of class. She doesn't have to be the Queen of England but I dislike excessive messiness.

-Appearance. I'm actually not demanding at all in that sense and I in fact find attractive many women that most wouldn't consider as such but I have a very strong preference for, well... White women. However, I could rescind that consideration if she was great in most other aspects.


----------



## loneliness

Closed-minded 
Severely overweight
No interest in fitness/health
Prudish (not just about sex)
Religious - If you're religious "in name only" then that's cool I guess. But I don't want to hear about Jesus. I really, really hate Jesus.


----------



## mjkittredge

Oh Little Toaster, that was an epic list


----------



## Ntln

I posted here a while ago, but it's been almost a year since then now and I don't like my old answer, so whatever

- Selfishness. Okay, I'm far from an altruistic saint, but I seriously can't stand people who only think about themselves 24/7
- Unable to talk about problems openly
- Clingy is perfectly fine, controlling however, is a different story
- Too emotionally distant. I have enough insecurities as it is and my partner showing little to no affection would probably drive me insane
- Not a very deep thinker
- Flirts with other guys "for fun"
- Large amount of failed relationships. I realise this might be a little offensive to some users, and I apologise for that, but I can't help it, it's just a red flag for me that the person isn't very invested in their relationships and isn't looking for something deeper
- Spoiled
- Unable to treat the relationship as equal, so basically, either demanding too much decision making from me and putting all the weight on my shoulders, or the other extreme of treating me like I have no opinion


----------



## M0rbid

Nice gurls


----------



## Darktower776

Is this thread not loading right for anyone else? Can't remember if I've already posted in this thread or not. Anyway....

Racist/intolerant
Mean spirited
Drug user/heavy drinker
Close minded
Selfish
A liar
Cheater
Unreliable
Negative all the time
B.O.
Bad breath


----------



## arnie

M0rbid said:


> Nice gurls


wut? :con


----------



## tea111red

Taste in music that's too different from my own.


----------



## Marko3

tea111red said:


> Taste in music that's too different from my own.


hehe. just wondering... what music does 111 like?


----------



## tea111red

Marko3 said:


> hehe. just wondering... what music does 111 like?


Oh, lol.....I like a lot of different types of music, actually, but mostly rock/metal. I guess I should have said "likes the kind of whiny music that's played on Grey's Anatomy and crappy commercials" and "****ty rap/pop music that's too repetitive/obnoxious/popular, too" in my other post.


----------



## Marko3

tea111red said:


> Oh, lol.....I like a lot of different types of music, actually, but mostly rock/metal. I guess I should have said "likes the kind of whiny music that's played on Grey's Anatomy and crappy commercials." ****ty rap/pop music that's too repetitive/obnoxious/popular, too.


kul, very good:yes.. metal, pop...nice.. red flag is still nowhere to be seen.. hehe


----------



## ScorchedEarth

- Arrogant (the big one. Can't stand these people.)

- Drug user (hard drugs? Even I'd have to say no to that. Cigs, alcohol or pot? Dislike them intensely, but would still give it a chance)

- Treats people badly. Whether specific races, the disabled, fat people, doesn't matter. Intolerance is bad.

- Dishonest. I value honesty and directness a lot. Not without tact to soften blows, of course.

- Sexist. Double standards are bad. Beyond biological necessities, I'm all for equality.

- Easily swayed/excitable/impulsive. Who's to say she won't fall for some smooth talker or decide she can do better than me all of a sudden? Dependability and contentedness are good traits.

- Gossips. You got something to say about a person, then say it in their presence. Gossip is social poison and always leaves me wondering what is said behind my back.


----------



## zoslow

-Egoistical
-Rude
-Controlling or trying to change me into something I'm not
-Obesity
-Bad hygiene
-Girls with too many male friends, like almost exclusively males only. Sorry but half of them or more are probably drooling over you and it would bother me if you were always hanging out with other guys.
-Girls that flirts with other guys or dresses too ****ty in public
-Girls that doesn't share my music taste at all (rock, punk, metal, blues).
-Greedyness. I can't stand it, major turn-off. I wanna be able to do things for her and get her something nice now and then without feeling like she is trying to take advantage of me.


----------



## Kanova

Distant
Loud
Drinks booze
Any kind of drug
Is/Was a dude
Smokes
Overweight
Not faithful (obvious)


----------



## donzen

- Distant
- Party Animal
- Not faithful 
- Smokes
- Mean/Rude or doesn't know manners
- Obesity
- Controlling
- Arrogant
- Drug user


----------



## mjkittredge

One of the most important things that bugs me, people should be way more aware of this...

***BAD BREATH***

I brush my teeth and mouthwash before a social engagement. I have gum with me. It's not that hard. People are so inconsiderate it's revolting! I try to head it off if I'm in a situation with a girl where I think it might lead to kissing by offering them a piece of gum. If they reject my offer, that puts me in a very difficult situation, because I want to get laid, but the prospect of full on making out with a person who has nasty breath is nauseating.

People need to stop being gross.


----------



## Rixy

Girls who take duck face selfies.

I can't unsee that.


----------



## Ape in space

- is nice to me
- gives me space
- doesn't treat me like garbage
- respects me
- considers my needs when making decisions
- trusts me

Ugh. Just thinking about a girl like that makes me sick.


----------



## riderless

better at Sudoku and rubiks cube than me


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Greasy hair. That ****'s disgusting.


----------



## Babyboo12

The only thing yur me off it's a old fart , or weird liking guys that I see to the only thing I get lately


----------



## Alas Babylon

arnie said:


> wut? :con


You heard him, he likes nice gurls.


----------



## calichick

calichick said:


> There's this guy who's been following me around like a puppy dog lately, so I might as well describe him because he's the antithesis of what I look for in a man.
> 
> He is shorter than me.
> He has no hair at the brutal (*cough*) age of 28.
> He's too persistent.
> He has no personality other than to be nice.
> His voice makes me cringe because it's on the higher pitch end.
> He wears sweatshirts all the time as if his wardrobe hasn't change since high school. :no
> His face, his body is smooth as a baby's rump. He in fact kind of reminds me of a hairless cat. There's just no hair anywhere to be seen.
> His politeness is over what a normal person's politeness should be.
> Just by looking at him, you cannot figure out his race. Which normally doesn't bother me, but it's not interesting in that he's "exotic". It's just blah. (I believe he's Lebanese type.)
> He does not work out. He is not athletic. I think my 8 year old niece has stronger arms than he.
> The beer belly.
> He is light skinned for being non European. No.
> 
> I just can't. It's bad all around.


This has to be the best list I've ever compiled on this board. And guy in question still annoys me to no end, I just try to avoid seeing him more than I need to.

Updated list 2014 of turn-offs in a man:

Under 5'8"
Blonde or red hair
Light eyelashes
Pale skin
Smoker
Pothead
Lush
Body odor which doesn't include man sweat
Skinny, limp arms
Doesn't work out
Thighs are the same width as calves
Smooth face
Small eyes
Full on beard
Over abundance of chest hair
Uncut D
Immature
Dependent on mommy
Doesn't have a job
Doesn't have a car
Unappreciative
Overtly forward
Manual laborers
Insensitive
Can't hold a conversation with me for more than a few minutes
Doesn't only have eyes for me
Cocky
Wears skinny jeans, doc martens or khaki pants
Too much muscle
Looks like Adam Levine
Piercings
Desperate for sex
Doesn't text me or message me back immediately because he doesn't want to seem too available (The most annoying)
Conventional personality, is afraid to make fun of me or has a straight sense of humor, keeps within the lines of "socially accepted" topics zzzz tranquilize me already
Wears jewelry
Fake tans
Naturally dark haired guys who let their grey hair grow in. Hate that look.
Waxed or trimmed eyebrows
Hasn't completed school yet
Prefers cats
No endurance
Idea of a hobby is ping pong or some wussy sport like that
Is too revealing about all his problems and doesn't leave any mystery, and uses me as his therapist. If you're not paying me, I'm not listening for an hour. Even though there's no such thing as a perfect man, I want to at least think you're MY perfect man 
Grown man-baby syndrome
Feelings get hurt easily

Yeh.


----------



## sad vlad

I have never made any lists and I am not interested in making one. I will decide what I can compromise on and what not when I'll know an interesting girl and can see what she is like. I would surely not reject someone for meaningless things like height, hair or eyes colour, greasy hair or skin, bad breath, and so on. Those last issues can be fixed anyway. Those that can't be changed would pose more of a challenge: like a ****ty obnoxious personality. 

Ok, if I really have to write something down...promiscuity.


----------



## Aribeth

extrovert
likes to travel
likes kids
likes animals

ugh


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Metal haters.


----------



## CowGoMoo

-Likes to party, smoke, or drink a lot
-Promiscuous past or has had tons of boyfriends
-Too sensitive or no sense of humor 
-Needy/dependent and needs to be validated
-Too uptight and unstable

Those are for long term relationships. I actually like ****ty, crazy, needy tattooed out party girls for some reason and have hit it off with a few


----------



## anomnomnom

Hm

Extroverted
Outgoing
Loud
Obsessed with fashion/makeup/celebs
Fake tans
Wants kids
Clingy/Needy, doesnt want me having friends (been there done that)
Likes ****ty pop music
Likes romance films, jesus christ just no, pass me the gun

I think I just described someone at work.

That'll do I'm sure theres loads of smaller things but thats probably the bigger things

I also realise I probably tick quite a lot of girls turn off lists anyway but no problem!


----------



## LeeMann

Too active.
Evil.


----------



## probably offline

Beer bellies(I just thought about this while seeing a man with a huge one).


----------



## lisbeth

probably offline said:


> Beer bellies(I just thought about this while seeing a man with a huge one).


Same. I feel bad but I just can't get past it. I can't see beer bellies without being reminded of my dad.


----------



## calichick

Hadron92 said:


> Dude, good luck on finding someone who fits your criteria. You really need to loosen up or you'll find yourself still single 10 years from now. At which point men who actually fit this criteria won't go for you anymore.


False, we've already discussed multiple times that the women in my family age extremely well, about 10 years behind track. So my mother who's hitting 60 still gets approached by men 35-45.

I'm not transparent, Hadron. I've got about 30 more years under my belt.


----------



## Paper Samurai

probably offline said:


> Beer bellies(I just thought about this while seeing a man with a huge one).


It's a good thing you have a preference for thin dudes then ;-) Maybe this is purely anecdotal, but guys who have a lot of muscle tend to get flabby as they age. They probably have the same body mass, but the muscle has turned to fat.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

A lot of the things people already mentioned for me:
- bad grammar
- lack of ambition
-arrogance
- likes popculture
- no interest in international/national issues or politics
- bad hygiene
- religious (but most of the girls I'm attracted to are religious, so...)
- drinks, smokes, or does drugs
- likes to party/is extremely extroverted


----------



## CowGoMoo

calichick said:


> False, we've already discussed multiple times that the women in my family age extremely well, about 10 years behind track. So my mother who's hitting 60 still gets approached by men 35-45.
> 
> I'm not transparent, Hadron. I've got about 30 more years under my belt.


So why don't you have a man now?


----------



## probably offline

Paper Samurai said:


> It's a good thing you have a preference for thin dudes then ;-) Maybe this is purely anecdotal, but guys who have a lot of muscle tend to get flabby as they age. They probably have the same body mass, but the muscle has turned to fat.


Yeah, I agree :> It's the same way for many skinny women, actually(those who stay skinny way into their 20's and forward - like myself). Many of the curvy, but fit, girls I went to school with are chubby now.


----------



## calichick

CowGoMoo said:


> So why don't you have a man now?


Been going through a mixture of depression and complicated grief over the past 2 years.

As I always say here, you need to figure yourself out first before you can even allow love to transpire.

The good news is though that I am ONE step closer towards doing just that as of last week.

Keep your head up high kiddos, perseverance is the name of the game.


----------



## CowGoMoo

calichick said:


> As I always say here, you need to figure yourself out first before you can even allow love to transpire.


I agree


----------



## blue2

high maintenance 
to much make-up
a china doll that breaks easily and is afraid to get their hands dirty


----------



## cmed

- Doesn't want to go down to the river with me to throw rocks at New Jersey
- Uses Internet Explorer 
- Hijacks airplanes


----------



## Charmeleon

1. No sense of humor
2. No sense of humor
3. No sense of humor
4. No sense of humor
5. No sense of humor
6. No sense of humor
7. No sense of humor
8. Close minded
9. Drugs
10. Homophobic

And a million other things :3


----------



## Farideh

There are a few 

- no self control when it comes to drinking
- thinks getting drunk is fun
- dirty dancing. I'm sorry but I really don't like that
- rude 
- obnoxious
- egotistical
- basically a b&tch
- superficial
- disrespectful


----------



## riderless

Isn't it interesting how we thrive on a thread like this. Any chance to vent our little pet peeves, dislikes, annoyances, aversions. As if that makes us somehow more desirable? Because we are sooooo hard to please!
"Ah don't just settle for anyone baby!"

long list writers are my main turn off by the way, unless they're joking of course:sus


----------



## riderless

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 1. No sense of humor
> 2. No sense of humor
> 3. No sense of humor
> 4. No sense of humor
> 5. No sense of humor
> 6. No sense of humor
> 7. No sense of humor
> 8. Close minded
> 9. Drugs
> 10. Homophobic
> 
> And a million other things :3


 Nice post sir
and I would add
11. Humourphobic


----------



## M0rbid

RadnessaurousRex said:


> *1. No sense of humor*
> *2. No sense of humor
> 3. No sense of humor
> 4. No sense of humor
> 5. No sense of humor
> 6. No sense of humor
> 7. No sense of humor
> 8. Close minded*
> 9. Drugs
> 10. Homophobic
> 
> And a million other things :3


Agreed.


----------



## LolaViola

1. Doesn't like cats
2. Smokes (cigarettes, cigars, weed, etc.)
3. Close-minded
4. No sense of humor
5. Controlling
6. Wants kids
7. Shallow
8. Doesn't like pizza (don't even talk to me son lol)
9. Dense
10. Bad hygiene
11. Inconsiderate
12. Lacks ambition
13. Does not play any instruments
14. Can't cook (mama likes to eat!)


----------



## purechaos

cmed said:


> - Doesn't want to go down to the river with me to throw rocks at New Jersey
> - Uses Internet Explorer
> - Hijacks airplanes


 My favorite by far.


----------



## cmed

purechaos said:


> My favorite by far.


----------



## truant

Someone who wants me to be something I'm not.

Accept me as I am or take a walk. I am not your fixer-upper.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Unappreciative 
Unhelpful (especially w/ housework)
Complacent 
Smokes
Overly attached to parents/needs handholding for everything


----------



## arnie

calichick said:


> This has to be the best list I've ever compiled on this board. And guy in question still annoys me to no end, I just try to avoid seeing him more than I need to.
> 
> Updated list 2014 of turn-offs in a man:
> 
> Under 5'8"
> Blonde or red hair
> Light eyelashes
> Pale skin
> Smoker
> Pothead
> Lush
> Body odor which doesn't include man sweat
> Skinny, limp arms
> Doesn't work out
> Thighs are the same width as calves
> Smooth face
> Small eyes
> Full on beard
> Over abundance of chest hair
> Uncut D
> Immature
> Dependent on mommy
> Doesn't have a job
> Doesn't have a car
> Unappreciative
> Overtly forward
> Manual laborers
> Insensitive
> Can't hold a conversation with me for more than a few minutes
> Doesn't only have eyes for me
> Cocky
> Wears skinny jeans, doc martens or khaki pants
> Too much muscle
> Looks like Adam Levine
> Piercings
> Desperate for sex
> Doesn't text me or message me back immediately because he doesn't want to seem too available (The most annoying)
> Conventional personality, is afraid to make fun of me or has a straight sense of humor, keeps within the lines of "socially accepted" topics zzzz tranquilize me already
> Wears jewelry
> Fake tans
> Naturally dark haired guys who let their grey hair grow in. Hate that look.
> Waxed or trimmed eyebrows
> Hasn't completed school yet
> Prefers cats
> No endurance
> Idea of a hobby is ping pong or some wussy sport like that
> Is too revealing about all his problems and doesn't leave any mystery, and uses me as his therapist. If you're not paying me, I'm not listening for an hour. Even though there's no such thing as a perfect man, I want to at least think you're MY perfect man
> Grown man-baby syndrome
> Feelings get hurt easily
> 
> Yeh.


My turnoff? Girls with multi-page lists of turnoffs. :yes


----------



## calichick

arnie said:


> My turnoff? Girls with multi-page lists of turnoffs. :yes


Good thing we keep these lists in our back pockets instead of busting them out on the first date then, right? I keep my list entitled _Men not to do Today_ laminated and sealed that way if I ever forget a point, I can refer to in moments of inevitable weakness. :lol


----------



## The Loudest Mind

What turns me off is when a guy is rude, closed minded, controlling, egocentric, disloyal, unhygienic, unintelligent, snarky, or annoying.


----------



## The Loudest Mind

ooh also lazy, unappreciative, sloppy.


----------



## Daveyboy

Scooting across the carpet...


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> Scooting across the carpet...


You're too picky.


----------



## Daveyboy

housebunny said:


> You're too picky.


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89

No list, but I know it when I see it. My brain throws up when they walk by or talk.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> No list, but I know it when I see it. My brain throws up when they walk by or talk.


Just wanted to mention that seeping brain matter from your ears is a sign of something more severe than an undesirable male walking nearby.


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> Just wanted to mention that seeping brain matter from your ears is a sign of something more severe than an undesirable male walking nearby.


Lies! It's just part of the mating dance. Like the opposite of inflating throat sacs.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Scooting across the carpet...


After taking a crap like cats and dogs do occasionally?


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> Lies! It's just part of the mating dance. Like the opposite of inflating throat sacs.


Opposing magnetic brain poles!


----------



## Ape in space

I'll post a serious one this time. I can't STAND those chicks who yap loudly and constantly interrupt you with meaningless drivel when you're trying to express a simple thought. Interruptors generally are just awful. Just shut up and let me say the piddling little thing that I want to say on the rare occasions when I actually have something to say. These chicks are also the ones who will complain that I don't talk. :bash

I haven't had a huge number of experiences with such types, since I hardly ever interact with girls, but I've had enough encounters with them as past roommates and my sister's friends and such, and they drive me nuts.


----------



## McFly

The Loudest Mind said:


> What turns me off is when a guy is rude, closed minded, controlling, egocentric, disloyal, unhygienic, unintelligent, snarky, or annoying.





The Loudest Mind said:


> ooh also lazy, unappreciative, sloppy.


It'll never work out between us then


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> After taking a crap like cats and dogs do occasionally?


Yes that's right.. I have high standards ya know...


----------



## Alas Babylon

Inspired by some of the mega-lists on this thread, I decided to create the most realistic, comprehensive and piss-taking one of all.

- Is a human being
- Acts in a way not perfectly aligned to avoid my insecurities 
- Dresses themselves 
- Has their own opinion 
- Expresses their personality in any way other than quiet reflection 
- Causes me to notice their presence 
- Doesn't stand when I enter the room
- Fails to salute when I address them
- Does things that remind me of my own emotional responsibilities 
- Lacks the material possessions I want for myself
- Isn't useful for my financial gains
- Can't grow a beard
- Has a beard
- Has any of their own emotional needs 
- In any way tries to make me more self-aware
- Isn't the porn-star from my dreams
- Acts like I'm not the porn-star from their dreams 
- Likes things I don't like
- Breathes 
- Their body is not bespoke to my tastes 
- Has a job I don't like
-^Don't ask why it matters, even though I don't have to go to their job, I'm just special
- Isn't a soft-toy 
- Doesn't think friendship is magic 
- I don't like their haircut
- I don't like their tattoos 
- They don't like my haircut
- They don't like my tattoos 
- Doesn't carry the entire relationship for me
- Has unrealistic expectations of *me*, of all people. I mean, I'm awesome, you know that, I even said it on the internet so it must be true. 
- Buys their own shoes. 
- Has clothes that are not neutrally coloured. 
- Wears outfits that are too fashionable
- Wears outfits that aren't fashionable enough 
- ^Tries too hard to be in-between
- Likes dogs, but not cats 
- Likes cats, but not dogs 
- Can swim, but can't ride a bike
- Can ride a bike, but can't swim 
- Likes either biking or swimming
- Wears brand names that start with a consonant 
- Cares about insignificant details 
- Listens to music that isn't from Scandinavia
- Listens to metal, folk or indie music
- Reads too many books
- Isn't well-read
- Plays video games I haven't
- Hasn't played video games I have
- Their cultural knowledge is not a mirror of my own
- Has ever showed affection to someone who isn't me
- Looks like a celebrity who played a character who was a villain.
- Is a celebrity who isn't Chris Pratt. 
- Still thinks Marvel movies are cool
- Can't ride a horse
- Won't teach me how to ride a horse
- Isn't a cowboy
- Won't ride into the sunset with me
- Doesn't even own a private jet
- Doesn't get my meme references
- Has a Tumblr or Reddit account
- Uses Linux 
- Uses Firefox
- Has a poster of someone who isn't me in their room
- ^I don't care who Che Guevara is, I have a rule!
- Their face is too pretty
- They have curves in too many of the right places, I have a short attention span
- Enjoys exercise
- Isn't fit 
- Doesn't pick where to eat every night
- Eats Lebanese food
- Has their own tastes
- Talks when I'm talking 
- Talks when I want to talk
- Refuse to prostrate themselves at my presence
- Doesn't like lists 
- Cares too much about lists


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Alas Babylon said:


> Inspired by some of the mega-lists on this thread, I decided to create the most realistic, comprehensive and piss-taking one of all.
> 
> - Is a human being
> - Acts in a way not perfectly aligned to avoid my insecurities
> - Dresses themselves
> - Has their own opinion
> - Expresses their personality in any way other than quiet reflection
> - Causes me to notice their presence
> - Doesn't stand when I enter the room
> - Fails to salute when I address them
> - Does things that remind me of my own emotional responsibilities
> - Lacks the material possessions I want for myself
> - Isn't useful for my financial gains
> - Can't grow a beard
> - Has a beard
> - Has any of their own emotional needs
> - In any way tries to make me more self-aware
> - Isn't the porn-star from my dreams
> - Acts like I'm not the porn-star from their dreams
> - Likes things I don't like
> - Breathes
> - Their body is not bespoke to my tastes
> - Has a job I don't like
> -^Don't ask why it matters, even though I don't have to go to their job, I'm just special
> - Isn't a soft-toy
> - Doesn't think friendship is magic
> - I don't like their haircut
> - I don't like their tattoos
> - They don't like my haircut
> - They don't like my tattoos
> - Doesn't carry the entire relationship for me
> - Has unrealistic expectations of *me*, of all people. I mean, I'm awesome, you know that, I even said it on the internet so it must be true.
> - Buys their own shoes.
> - Has clothes that are not neutrally coloured.
> - Wears outfits that are too fashionable
> - Wears outfits that aren't fashionable enough
> - ^Tries too hard to be in-between
> - Likes dogs, but not cats
> - Likes cats, but not dogs
> - Can swim, but can't ride a bike
> - Can ride a bike, but can't swim
> - Likes either biking or swimming
> - Wears brand names that start with a consonant
> - Cares about insignificant details
> *- Listens to music that isn't from Scandinavia
> - Listens to metal, folk or indie music*
> - Reads too many books
> - Isn't well-read
> - Plays video games I haven't
> - Hasn't played video games I have
> - Their cultural knowledge is not a mirror of my own
> - Has ever showed affection to someone who isn't me
> - Looks like a celebrity who played a character who was a villain.
> - Is a celebrity who isn't Chris Pratt.
> - Still thinks Marvel movies are cool
> - Can't ride a horse
> - Won't teach me how to ride a horse
> - Isn't a cowboy
> - Won't ride into the sunset with me
> - Doesn't even own a private jet
> - Doesn't get my meme references
> - Has a Tumblr or Reddit account
> - Uses Linux
> - Uses Firefox
> - Has a poster of someone who isn't me in their room
> - ^I don't care who Che Guevara is, I have a rule!
> - Their face is too pretty
> - They have curves in too many of the right places, I have a short attention span
> - Enjoys exercise
> - Isn't fit
> - Doesn't pick where to eat every night
> - Eats Lebanese food
> - Has their own tastes
> - Talks when I'm talking
> - Talks when I want to talk
> - Refuse to prostrate themselves at my presence
> - Doesn't like lists
> - Cares too much about lists


:lol clever.

I know it's not Scandinavia, but I am never going to find a use for this gif so I'm just going to post it now anyway


----------



## probably offline

^
:lol


----------



## SeraphSoul

lol i don't know why i also think homophobe quality is a turn off for me. Maybe because i enjoy reading m/m slash fiction? (My guilty pleasure! >///<)

Anyways, somehow i feel turned off when a guy expresses too much interest in me on first sight. I dont like the idea of infatuation & someone thinking things i'm not. I don't want them to feel disappointed when they find out who i am.

Other turn offs, rudeness, cruelty, hating on religion... (i strongly believe in God but accept other people's religions), being mean to kids, simply having a mean & bad spirit. I also think over seriousness without tolerance is a turn off. And others... i gota go


----------



## laagamer

When you find out she has a dick. 

Hate that.


----------



## ray927

Picky people lol


----------



## Grumple

pretty much anyone who has more than one friend intimidates me lol


----------



## Marko3

Persephone The Dread said:


>


yeah finnish metal all the way!:yes


----------



## calichick

I've added a new despicable trait to my list.

I hate when you show a guy a little bit of attention and they become obsessed with you.

I generally like my men to be docile and obedient but I absolutely f***ing despise desperation or them to show me an inordinate amount of attention. I hate clinginess as a personality trait, probably moreso in an unattractive man than anything, but it can be potentially detrimental in any relationship.

I want them to be naturally easy-going and laid back.

The type of subservience I like in men is as if they were raised that way and know no other way to behave around a woman then to let her drag him around by the collar.

Desperation in undesirable men probably hits the top of my list as the most unattractive quality to have.


----------



## crimeclub

When a girl isn't kind and sweet. Can a girl even be considered attractive if she's not kind? I honestly can't detect any attraction to a person like that. But maybe there are people out there that aren't into...kindness.. or at the very least are willing to put up with a person like that? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Just ran into a girl today that was pretty unpleasant and I couldn't help but wonder "...why?"


----------



## Barette

^Do you mean surface kind, or genuinely kind? Because that's two different things in women. To me, unkind people (/selfish) can be fun. But I guess things can't always be built on fun. Idk, kind is such a blanketed word, that I could like someone who wasn't the definition of "kind".

As for me, turn-offs are indifference, and an inability to commit.


----------



## crimeclub

^I don't mind being friends with that type of person, some of my best friends are rather unkind people, but as far as dating goes it's an automatic deal-breaker if she isn't a genuinely nice and pleasant person, I can't stand when the girl I date is negative, cynical, and short with other people.


----------



## probably offline

^
I don't believe you. You seem to like "bad" girls/"*****es". Those are the types you wiggle your eyelashes at here on SAS  Don't even lie.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I like the honesty of the long lists.  Good luck with that everybody (except the ones attractive enough not to need it)
The only stuff that really grosses me out are:
-rotten teeth
-drug/alcohol or cigarette addiction
-has kids 
-too skinny or tall
-no car, no job no prospect of either
-too extroverted/has a ton of friends
-has had a million girlfriends or slept with a bunch of people


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> ^
> I don't believe you. You seem to like "bad" girls/"*****es". Those are the types you wiggle your eyelashes at here on SAS  Don't even lie.


I can't even begin to describe how uninterested I am in dating a bad girl, like Barette said, those types of people tend to be more fun so naturally it's much easier to flirt and be playful with them, but that's just for fun. Why would I lie about this anyway haha. Though I'm not trying to make any kind of value judgment here, it's just my personal dating preference specific to me.


----------



## extremly

crimeclub said:


> ^I don't mind being friends with that type of person, some of my best friends are rather unkind people, but as far as dating goes it's an automatic deal-breaker if she isn't a genuinely nice and pleasant person, I can't stand when the girl I date is negative, cynical, and short with other people.


Very true


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I can't even begin to describe how uninterested I am in dating a bad girl, like Barette said, those types of people tend to be more fun so naturally it's much easier to flirt and be playful with them, but that's just for fun. Why would I lie about this anyway haha. Though I'm not trying to make any kind of value judgment here, it's just my personal dating preference specific to me.


I just think that you're in denial ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Ps. we seem to have a different idea about what a bad girl is(and I actually hate that word).



Barette said:


> *^Do you mean surface kind, or genuinely kind? Because that's two different things in women.* To me, unkind people (/selfish) can be fun. But I guess things can't always be built on fun. Idk, kind is such a blanketed word, that I could like someone who wasn't the definition of "kind".
> 
> As for me, turn-offs are indifference, and an inability to commit.


So true.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I just think that you're in denial ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Ps. we seem to have a different idea about what a bad girl is(and I actually hate that word).


I think you're basing your assumption off the way I act on here, I'm a little different in person.

I don't know exactly how to classify that, I'm just saying that negativity, cynicism, and a short temper are major turn offs to me and after a while I have to tap out of the relationship if those things are present.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx

MY Turn-offs:


Sleazy azz men = men who sleep around a lot, hire prostitutes, etc

Bisexuals

Men who can't carry on a decent conversation, not understanding

Men who are too mental-based and NOT EMOTIONAL (too cold for me)

Physically: Huge, muscular, hairy, tall men turn me off.

I like sweet, emotional, easy-going, submissive types. MOSTLY everything else can be negotiated.


----------



## Ladysoul

I get turned off so easily. Especially when a guy is unsure of himself.


----------



## blue2

Someone who doesn't understand that their "place" is in the kitchen :mumand if they make me something to eat I don't like that I have the right to straighen them out and show em whos boss :batand doesn't understand its good to be seen but not heard


----------



## nubly

I don't think I've ever seen a bad girl on SAS.


----------



## Nutty Bars

Here are my turn-offs for guys

Laziness
Underachievers
Anger issues 
Control freaks
Has kids (sorry, I'd rather raise my own little monsters)
Overly talkative 
Having a criminal record 
Obese (not to sound superficial, but I'm a small framed person so I'd rather not get crushed)
Drug/alcohol problems (although I don't mind smokers)
Guys who can't let go of the past (and also talk about their exes 24/7 and go into great detail on what they did together)
Guys looking for a booty call and push sex when the woman is not ready
A guy who's gone through a lot of girlfriends

I'm currently in a relationship and I'm pretty happy with my man so he's none of those things listed above. If anything were to happen between us, I will always pick another otaku like I am. I don't want to end up with someone who's not interested in anime/manga and will eventually complain about my hobbies and tell me to grow up and stop watching my "Chinese cartoons." Sorry dude, anime is my life. 

Anime >>>> Relationship


----------



## Paper Samurai

crimeclub said:


> ^I don't mind being friends with that type of person, some of my best friends are rather unkind people, but as far as dating goes it's an automatic deal-breaker if she isn't a genuinely nice and pleasant person, I can't stand when the girl I date is negative, cynical, and short with other people.


+1 for the most part. I don't mind some cynicism, providing it's more witty and light hearted. But yeah, if she's mean or just hates everything I can't really handle that. I've been around women like that and the best we can be is casual friends, anything more is too draining.


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides

-hates drugs (it's okay if they don't do them, but being super anti-drugs is a huge turn off)
-religious
-too masculine
-fat if male (especially beer-bellies *shudders in disgust*)
-racist
-wants sex with me (it's okay if they have sex with someone else, as long as they tell me and use protection)
-wants to touch me excessively
-short if male
-eats/uses animal products
-too muscular
-poor hygiene
-unaccommodating
-has children/wants children
-likes none of the music I do


----------



## razzleDazzle2150

is somebodies baby daddy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

- is too religious
- doesn't like LinkinPark
- thinks US government is trying to achieve world peace
- likes music or musicians that i hate
- likes anyone that i hate
- thinks foot fetish is gross
- wears average or above average makeup
- worries too much about her looks
- worries about being fashionable
- ever thinks that i'm lying to her
- checks on me
- likes any Apple product or anything related to that company
- goes for brand name instead of product quality and functionality
- doesn't use Firefox
- likes Google too much
- wants to go to new places and experience new things
- wants me to wear formal dress(that's not a turn-off, that's a break up)
- is not humorous
- doesn't like being childish or acts like adults(also a break up)
- doesn't believe in extraterrestrial life
- doesn't like anime


----------



## mezzoforte

Nutty Bars said:


> I'm currently in a relationship and I'm pretty happy with my man so he's none of those things listed above. If anything were to happen between us, I will always pick another otaku like I am. *I don't want to end up with someone who's not interested in anime/manga and will eventually complain about my hobbies and tell me to grow up and stop watching my "Chinese cartoons."* Sorry dude, anime is my life.


This made me laugh :lol (I think a while ago, someone referred to anime as "Chinese cartoons" when they found out I liked it :lol) But yeah I kind of agree with sticking to the nerdy guys.


----------



## TabbyTab

Too sensitive and doesn't get my humor 
Prude, doesn't like to have fun or go on adventures
Too hyper or always needs to be doing something active


----------



## equiiaddict

-Pervy (makes a lot of unnecessary comments about women, addicted to porn, etc.)
-Too muscular/has the bodybuilder look (yuck)
-Shorter than me (5'7")
-Super skinny
-Rude
-Arrogant
-Close minded


----------



## Eazi

loud
selfish
clingy
superficial
conceited
whiners

maybe i'm just judgemental


----------



## Paper Samurai

pouria19 said:


> - is too religious
> - doesn't like LinkinPark
> *- thinks US government is trying to achieve world peace*
> - likes music or musicians that i hate
> - likes anyone that i hate
> - thinks foot fetish is gross
> - wears average or above average makeup
> - worries too much about her looks
> - worries about being fashionable
> - ever thinks that i'm lying to her
> - checks on me
> *- likes any Apple product or anything related to that company*
> *- goes for brand name instead of product quality and functionality*
> *- doesn't use Firefox*
> *- likes Google too much*
> - wants to go to new places and experience new things
> - wants me to wear formal dress(that's not a turn-off, that's a break up)
> - is not humorous
> - doesn't like being childish or acts like adults(also a break up)
> *- doesn't believe in extraterrestrial life*
> - doesn't like anime


This list is amazing.  The stuff I've highlighted I agree with, but wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## deejay8595

1. Lack of ambition
2. Poor manners
3. No sense of humor
4. Smoker
5. One who uses too much profanity
6. One who's not open minded
7. One who doesn't take their overall health seriously (Physically)
7.


----------



## flamestwind

Holy crap the stuff that I read in this thread .... and I thought I was picky. 

so here is my list

Non debatable:

smoker
ugly (only based on my opinion)
control freak
always super happy
understand than the world is not black and white
racist 
violent 

debatable
has tattoos 
piercings
skinny
submissive or lack leadership
lazy like me
loud mouth
small boobs
don't like gaming or anime
drama queen
g


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Smoking 
Metal hater
Overweight 
Obese
Doesn't eat healthy


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Paper Samurai said:


> This list is amazing.  The stuff I've highlighted I agree with, but wouldn't be a deal breaker.


My man!


----------



## shykid

-too extroverted/has a ton of friends
-poor hygiene
-disrespectful
-obesity
-party animal
-not faithful
-too active (I don't want to go out and do something every single day.. Sometimes I just want to lay in bed and watch a few movies..)
-flirts with other guys "for fun"
-doesnt like dogs ( I would seriously brake up with someone if they didn't like dogs..  )


I copy/pasted some. ;d But I feel this way


----------



## Kapitan

- Wants me to convert to their religion.
- Beard.
- Checks their appearance on every reflective surface.
- A party goer.
- Needy, over sensitive, dependent.
- Poor hygiene.


----------



## Elad

-dont know until i know the person
-if i make a list i'll probably just contradict myself within a month


----------



## Apathie

- Overweight
- Too muscular
- Shorter than me
- Tattoos/Piercings
- Too religious
- Too much into sports
- Too much into fashion/their looks
- Too extroverted
- Not vegetarian/vegan (not sure if it's not a dealbreaker though)

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## nonethemore

Two words -- overly conditioned.


----------



## Peter Attis

Chest tattoos.


----------



## Chuunibyou

Bad manners, elitist, extremely judgmental, drinks and smokes, too serious/no sense of humor, negative, hates anime, is extremely extroverted, super into sports, has no job, can't drive, wears sweats on public and not to the gym


----------



## Chuunibyou

And muscley. Not my type.


----------



## Znuffle

komorikun said:


> religious
> conservative
> arrogant
> bad temper
> impatient
> aggressive
> stingy
> big on privacy
> type-A
> workaholics
> teetotalers
> morning people
> clean freaks
> 
> chubby cheeks
> 
> I don't dislike them but it wouldn't work out with creative types (artists, writers, actors, etc.) cause I'd end up offending them. Wouldn't work with high verbal types who enjoy arguing either (lawyers, salesmen).


Love your list <3 Makes me really happy to be alive.. Ty so much


----------



## Znuffle

mezzoforte said:


> It's just not what I'm attracted to, sexually. Yes, I'm a weird girl. :b


Lucky you  Thats a nice trait.. You get to have all the guys you like who aren't already taken I guess ^.^


----------



## Znuffle

kilgoretrout said:


> Pretty much a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> - Wants to spend a lot of time together.
> - Smells like my dad.


WAIT WHAT! O_O

... Do you know you want that?
I thought it was just a thing in your head that, without you knowing you would like those who smells like daddy.. Still sounds weird to me..


----------



## Znuffle

Hmm.. Funny how most comments on this one is from girls..

Well... Girls do ask for most things in the normal relationships. As far as I know.. Don't judge.. Just speaking my mind from what I've heard and seen ^.^


----------



## Dre12

Elad said:


> -dont know until i know the person
> -if i make a list i'll probably just contradict myself within a month


This.

When I went on dating websites I would instantly dismiss anyone religious, however. Also the person would need to like dogs as I have one.


----------



## probably offline

Guys with a drinking problem. Nothing is more off-putting for me than that.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

judgemental
loud
air-head
Tom Boy
lack of bosoms, rump-roast and curvaceous legs
lack of musical diversity
cookie-cutter personality
not affectionate: doesn't enjoy french kissing, hugging and cuddling


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Narrow-mindedness
Arrogance
Strongly into sports or physical activity
Poor hygiene
Intelligence that is lower or higher than mine by a noticeable degree
Not good with grammar/puncuation
Not well educated in general
Being heavily affiliated with pop culture (I see this as a form of narrow-mindedness)
Not having a childish, immature side for the purposes of fun and humour (always beeing seriously, basically
Being consistently immature


----------

